# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Robert and Aaron

## Telly Watcher

To celebrate the one year anniversary of the start of Robert and Aaron's love affair, Emmerdale today released a video compilation on YouTube of Robert and Aaron's moments together.

''Emmerdale - The Robert And Aaron Affair Story'', 17m 26s

"All your favourite RobRon moments! Robert and Aaron's story is fraught with pain and hate, but they just couldn't keep their hands off each other."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpiDms_T3NA

----------


## Siobhan

Telly watcher.. this is not a spoiler.. it is a recap and can be posted in the General thread. Please be careful in future.

----------

maidmarian (05-12-2015), Perdita (05-12-2015)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Danny Miller thinks Emmerdale will reunite Robron: 'They like us as a couple'

Will producers listen to the pair's dedicated fanbase?

By Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy
8 December 2015

Emmerdale star Danny Miller has predicted that "the power of Twitter" will keep the show's popular Robron storyline going strong.

The actor's character Aaron Livesy has been in an on-off relationship with Robert Sugden (Ryan Hawley) for over a year now, and the story has built up a dedicated online fanbase.

While the pair are currently apart again, Miller is convinced that it's only a matter of time before they're brought back together in some way.


Â©  ITV
When Aaron calls Robert a pathetic coward, Robert angrily winds him up

Pondering the possibility, Miller commented: "Well, you never know! Upstairs at Emmerdale, they know the power that Twitter has. People are getting so involved in the 'Robron' thing, so I don't think it'll necessarily be the end. 

"We don't know and they haven't told us anything, but I think they quite like us as a couple, which is nice to hear."

Paying tribute to his on-screen lover, he laughed: "It's also a testament to Ryan. I'm very proud to work with him. He's been here a year now and he's been amazing. He's a good lad.

"I say too much about him, actually - I think people think I fancy him! But he's great - he's really good, and I think they know that. They've shelved the storyline for now, but I think they're quite keen to see it again."

Robron will share some more scenes in the build-up to Christmas, as Aaron becomes fearful that his troublemaking ex is planning to buy Diane's share of The Woolpack.

Keen to stop that from happening, Aaron starts making plans to put a deposit down on the pub himself - even teaming up with Ross Barton (Michael Parr) for a dodgy job raiding a warehouse in order to make it happen.

Read more at:
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...s-as-a-couple/

----------


## Serena Williams

I watched the video BUT I do not understand what the show is doing with them. Emmerdale has NEVER had a real gay male headline couple on the show. Are Aaron and Robert EVER going to be a proper gay couple or not? Hollyoaks done fine with their gays so I do not see that the writers are doing.

----------


## binky321

*This is what you can expect next after Aaron Livesyâs confession to Robert Sugden
*
Poor Aaron Livesy has hit one of his lowest ebbs â so thank heavens he has the support of former lover Robert Sugden who clearly still has feelings for his ex. 

Viewers have been left worrying for the self destructive local as he planned to flee Emmerdale before collapsing from sepsis caused by a self harm wound infection. Robert was on hand to get him to hospital and, as they waited in the waiting room, Aaron whispered something which left Robert deeply concerned.

So worried was Robert that he stayed behind until Aaron came round after treatment and pursued what Aaron had said to him, determined to get to the bottom of why the man he seemingly still loves is cutting himself.

Danny Miller once again delivered an emotive performance as he tried to push Robertâs support away and begged him to forget about what he said. But when Robert reminded Aaron that he had said that his dad Gordon had done this to him, it became clear that Robert was unprepared to drop it.

And in the next episodes, which will air on Thursday 21st January, Aaron will make a full confession to his former lover â and Robert even has an admission of his own.

While we are not giving away the outcome of the episodes or what exactly Aaron divulges to Robert, we can promise you that it is some of the most powerful and heartbreaking drama you have ever seen.

As scenes unfold between Robert and Aaron, the scrapyard ownerâs devastating childhood is laid bare, leaving him in the most vulnerable state Robert has ever seen.
Pledging to be there for him through it all, Robert proves to be the ally that Aaron needs.

While we are not giving away the outcome of the episodes or what exactly Aaron divulges to Robert, we can promise you that it is some of the most powerful and heartbreaking drama you have ever seen.

As scenes unfold between Robert and Aaron, the scrapyard ownerâs devastating childhood is laid bare, leaving him in the most vulnerable state Robert has ever seen.

Pledging to be there for him through it all, Robert proves to be the ally that Aaron needs.

But there is a dark and shocking journey ahead for Aaron as the consequences of him finally offloading his most traumatic secret play out.

And lives are going to change forever in the wake of a double episode that will leave fans moved and live on in their minds long after the credits rollâ¦

*Source http://metro.co.uk/*

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale has just aired some of its most emotional scenes in months, with the devastating revelation that Aaron Livesy was raped by his own father as a child.

Aaron shared the shocking secret with his on-off lover Robert Sugden in Thursday night's double bill (January 21), marking the beginning of a long-running storyline.

Robert (Ryan Hawley) has become increasingly concerned about Aaron in recent days after discovering that he is self-harming again.

When Robert once again sought answers over Aaron's troubled state of mind, he was left shellshocked as Aaron revealed that his dad Gordon sexually abused him throughout his childhood.

In moving scenes, Aaron tearfully explained that Gordon raped him for the first time when he was aged 8. Gordon then used the sex abuse as an evil tactic to control his behaviour.


Â©  ITV
Robert tells Aaron that he isn't alone

Digital Spy can confirm that the Emmerdale team have been working closely with the NSPCC while devising Aaron's storyline.

Danny Miller, who plays Aaron, has also undertaken various research of his own to ensure that he portrays the issue as sensitively as possible.

Emmerdale's bosses aren't giving much away about how the plot develops from here, but Aaron's revelation will have major repercussions over the weeks and months to come.

Robert has made a loyal promise to keep Aaron's secret to himself. He's determined to keep it out of respect for the man he loves, but Friday's episode will see him once again urge Aaron to be honest with his mum Chas.

Robert will also come face-to-face with Gordon at the pub, but what will he say to him now that he knows the truth?


Â©  ITV
Gordon is left shaken by what Robert says to him

Emmerdale airs the meeting between Robert and Gordon on Friday (January 22) at 7pm on ITV.

By Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy

Video clips and more at:
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...tional-scenes/

----------


## sarah c

wow.....I am not an Aaron fan...(Danny Miller wipes hand over chin to express any emotion) but last night he nailed it for me??!!

and brave of ED to go this route 

I had thought abuse but not father/son rape!! If Danny continues and brings this home, all awards to him...

----------


## Serena Williams

I think the rape storyline is a bit sick I know Emmerdale is television but homophobic people will say the rape made Aaron gay. We know sexual orientation does not work like that. But I just think the writers are really stereotyping making Aaron the tragic depressed gay man. Now straight people might not see this as a big deal but often television and films use the tragic depressed trope specifically for gay men. I have never seen a more sad gay male character on television than Aaron.

----------


## Telly Watcher

Danny Miller, who plays Aaron Livesy in Emmerdale, recently spoke to Metro.co.uk about his current storyline which has seen him admit his dark childhood secret to former lover Robert. Discovering that Robert was abused as a child by his dad Gordon, Robert has vowed to stand by him and assured him that he wonât be alone anymore.

And it has given viewers hope that there could be a future ahead for the pair. And Miller has done nothing to dissuade viewers from getting their hopes up, agreeing that he would like to see them make progress too.

He told us: âThe most important line in all of those scenes for Robert and Aaron was Robert telling him that heâs not alone anymore. It really put them in a position where theyâre emotionally attached to one another. Itâs very interesting now to see where Robert and Aaron go now.

âItâs very important that Aaron shuts one door before he opens another so itâs down the line but Iâd like to see them get together and find happiness together. Certainly given the huge Robron army thatâs out there, they always want thatâ¦but time is the important thing and theyâve had issues in the past that they still need to work through.â

He added: âThey do need that recollection and for Robert to say sorry for what went on in the past and change. Itâs possible, Iâd certainly like to see it but itâs all up to the gods upstairs so we will see what they decideâ¦â

In the meantime, there are further emotional scenes ahead on the soap as Aaron finally divulges his secret in Chas. But as Chas confronts Gordon over the allegations, what will his response be to what his son has accused him of?

By Duncan Lindsay, Metro.co.uk
http://metro.co.uk/2016/01/26/emmerd...ether-5646538/

----------

binky321 (07-02-2016)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Itâs what Robron fans have been waiting for over the last few months â and the biggest sign yet that Robert Sugden and Aaron Livesy are to get back together down the line has been dropped by new producer Iain MacLeod, who loves their on-screen chemistry, much like everyone else. 

Itâs fair to say that in the latter half of last year, things werenât looking positive for the pair, what with Robert taking Aaron hostage before later getting shot after tearing into his ex lover. However, fans have seen a softer side to Robert and proof that he genuinely loves Aaron since he discovered that the scrapyard owner was abused as a child by his dad Gordon.

Providing a pillar of strength for his ex, Robert has acted selflessly in his support and the former couple are set to grow closer in coming months. And, while the current darkness of Aaronâs situation means that a happy ever after could be a long way off, naturally, MacLeod has confirmed that they ARE in it for the long haul.

Speaking to Whatâs On TV magazine, the new producer, who took over from Kate Oates, said: âI think the performance chemistry between those two lads is just great. Thereâs years left before Iâm even slightly bored of watching them two together. I think theyâre in it for the long haul.â

We think itâs time to put those âomg Iain MacLeod will destroy Robron!â fears to bed. And, come to that, the fears that he would undo all of Oatesâ success on the show.

He added: âWhen I got the job, I did look up the Emmerdale hashtag on Twitter and there was quite a lot of people going, âIâm never watching Emmerdale again â heâs going to ruin itâ. But Iâm absolutely not going to change it into something viewers donât recognise.â

Online opinion poll: "Do you want Robron to reunite?"

YES - I've been waiting for this!, 94%
NO - They don't work together, 6%

By Duncan Lindsay, Metro.co.uk
http://metro.co.uk/2016/02/07/it-loo...rdale-5667190/

----------

binky321 (07-02-2016)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Valentine's Day 2016

Hey Aaron...

I'm sorry I killed Katie,
(But she just slipped and fell).
I'm glad that we're still matey,
Even though we went through hell.

Sorry for my blunder,
(The hit man on your mum).
Let's not be torn asunder!
We can overcome!

Unfortunate with Paddy
(That time that he got shot),
I know it makes you mad, eh?
But he wasn't hurt a lot.

But now that's all forgotten,
I'm still your biggest fan!
Although I may be rotten,
Will you let me be your man?

Love Robert x 
(Inside Soap, 13-19 Feb 2016)


Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
You're so gawjus
And I love you

Robert xx

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
I had a gun,
But didn't shoot you.

Rob xxx

To Aaron,

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
I love your body,
Signed, Guess who? xxxx

To Robert,

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
You look like a monkey,
And act like one too.  :Smile:

----------


## Telly Watcher

Itâs a day of celebration for Robron fans as the reunion confirmation they have been waiting for has come from the best source possible â the Emmerdale boss himself. 

Ryan Hawley had strongly hinted that the relationship would be long term but now Iain MacLeod has put fears to rest for the coupleâs bulging fanbase â the boys WILL get back together down the line and, shock, horror, they may even be happy for a bit.

Robron fans felt uneasy at the announcement of a new Emmerdale producer coming in, wondering if he may split up their TV faves after taking over from Kate Oates, who created the relationship.

But, speaking to All About Soap, MacLeod sent waves of relief through the fandom by saying: âI love Aaron and Robert as a couple â Robron is a real thing. Theyâre staying together, though it will be a bumpy road as it always is with Aaron.

âLiv, Aaronâs sister, will challenge their relationship because she and Robert wonât get on and will be competing for Aaronâs affections. I want the viewers to see that Aaron can have a bit of stability and happiness. Obviously Robert is a complicated character, and Aaron has a complicated story, but I want to put them together for a while to see what happens â they havenât been a proper couple yet.â

But what could the future hold?

Some plot points fans need to be aware of:

1. Who will make the first move to make it an official relationship? Both parties have now rejected advances from each other for the right reasons â so who will take the plunge and move things forward? And when will it happen?
2. How will Aaronâs current storyline involving Gordon develop? Gordon will be charged in coming scenes but there is still a trial to endure and we are still to see some nasty and conniving sides to the abusive dad. As a team, can Aaron and Robert get justice?
3. How will Robert cope with finally admitting who he is? Going official with Aaron will mean admitting to everyone â and himself â that he is in love with a man, something he has struggled with in the past. However, Robert has grown up a lot in the recent monthsâ¦
4. How will everyone involved in the story react? Can Chas accept Robert and Aaronâs reunion after everything or will there be hostility? What about Cain, Adam, Chrissie, Andy and others close to the relationship? At least we know Victoria ships it?
5. Just how much of a thorn in Robertâs side will Liv be? Aaron is rightfully protective of his sister â but could her antics prove that Robert may actually be right on this one? Is Liv just roubled â or does she have a bit of a malicious side that only someone like Robert could recognise?
6. Might there even be a wedding on the cards? If they have happiness in store, perhaps they may try and seal the dealâ¦

MacLeod added: âTheir relationship will have more ups and downs, and the pay-off to the Gordon story will play a big part in what happens next for the pair. Itâs all about whether Robert steps up to the plate for Aaron in his hour of need.

âI hope viewers will be pleased. I really wanted âRobronâ to have a happy ending, and to my immense joy, that is going to happen.â

In the meantime, viewers can enjoy Liv cracking Robert in the nuts in scenes that will air this week. Aaron will also come face to face with Sandra, his stepmum, leading to a bad reaction from the long suffering villager.

Aaronâs predicament will prompt Robert to then take a big risk as he pays Gordonâs neighbour Ryan to make up an allegation against himâ¦

By Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk
http://metro.co.uk/2016/02/23/emmerd...-next-5713342/

A similar article is by Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy
"Robron fans, rejoice! Emmerdale's new boss reveals Robert and Aaron are getting a happy ending"
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...-happy-ending/

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale's Robert Sugden got his chance to reunite with Aaron Livesy in Thursday night's episodes (February 25) - but let it slip through his fingers.

When Aaron made a move on him during an emotional day, Robert (Ryan Hawley) did the right thing by gently turning him down - explaining that it just wasn't the right time.

Aaron (Danny Miller) was surprised to be turned down by Robert when he leaned in for a kiss, initially fearing that Robert didn't see him the same way after learning about his child sex abuse ordeal.

Robert was quick to explain that his feelings hadn't changed at all, but he felt it wasn't right to take advantage of Aaron when he was vulnerable.

"I still see you like that - I always will," he explained. "I want you, a lot. But in the middle of all this, it wouldn't be fair on you. I'm trying not to mess things up here. I want it to be different this time. I'll wait for you, til you're ready. Then we give it a proper chance, if you still want me."

Thursday's emotional double bill had seen Robert accompany Aaron as the troubled mechanic paid a visit to his stepmum Sandra, wanting to secure a witness who could back him up against his evil father Gordon in court.

Although Sandra was clearly hiding knowledge of what happened, she denied everything and stubbornly refused to cooperate.

Emmerdale's new producer Iain MacLeod confirmed this week that Robert and Aaron will be reuniting later this year, promising a happy ending for the former couple.

He told All About Soap: "Their relationship will have more ups and downs, and the pay-off to the Gordon story will play a big part in what happens next for the pair. It's all about whether Robert steps up to the plate for Aaron in his hour of need.

"I hope viewers will be pleased. I really wanted 'Robron' to have a happy ending, and to my immense joy, that is going to happen."

By Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy

Read more and see scene videos at:
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...-wait-for-him/

----------


## Perdita

That was already posted under the Spoiler section ...

----------


## Telly Watcher

> That was already posted under the Spoiler section ...


The DS article I posted earlier today is a new one about Robert and Aaron in last night's episodes.  Bits of the Iain MacLeod interview are doing the rounds though. Daniel Kilkelly for Digital Spy can be such a naughty scamp sometimes but always gives good value.  :Smile: 

Iain MacLeod interview article at:
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...497#post843497
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...-happy-ending/

----------


## Perdita

> The DS article I posted earlier today is a new one about Robert and Aaron in last night's episodes.  Bits of the Iain MacLeod interview are doing the rounds though. Daniel Kilkelly for Digital Spy can be such a naughty scamp sometimes but always gives good value. 
> 
> Iain MacLeod interview article at:
> http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...497#post843497
> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...-happy-ending/


Should be under spoiler section, surely .. you are posting under General News  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> The DS article I posted earlier today is a new one about Robert and Aaron in last night's episodes.  Bits of the Iain MacLeod interview are doing the rounds though. Daniel Kilkelly for Digital Spy can be such a naughty scamp sometimes but always gives good value. 
> 
> Iain MacLeod interview article at:
> http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...497#post843497
> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...-happy-ending/


Should be under spoiler section, surely .. you are posting under General News  :Smile:

----------


## Telly Watcher

14 reasons why Robert Sugden is the best boyfriend ever

By Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk

There’s a reason why Robron is pretty much THE most popular relationship in soap right now.

The passion, the bond and the love between Aaron Livesy and Robert Sugden is second to none and, after everything they have been through, they are set for a reunion and will finally make it to the dizzying heights of being an official Emmerdale couple.

And we reckon that Aaron could find no better way to be happy than giving his heart up to Robert.

Despite his many flaws, there really is no-one who’d make better boyfriend material in a village of slim pickings (let’s face it, Cain has anger issues, Paddy’s a cheat, Jai’s a sociopath…) than Robert.

Here's why we would snap him up in an instant.

1. He’d do anything for you

Who cares about the little matter of the law? Robert is currently paying someone to lie to the police in order to help Aaron – while it isn’t the best approach to the matter, his heart is in the right place.

If someone upset you, he’d bury them in some grain for you and if you need rid of someone no questions asked, then he has a handy assassin app on his phone.

2. He has loads of contacts

Yep, he won’t just protect you with assassins. If you need to find someone you haven’t seen for a while or have lost your car keys, he has plenty of moles waiting to do some digging. And, if the mood carries you, he even has a rent boy or two on the books willing to exploit the vulnerable or naive.

3. He is a snappy dresser

From his jackets to his jumpers, this man has style…

4. In fact, just look at him in his entirety

You wouldn’t kick him out of a hay barn would you?

5. He’s good at keeping secrets

If you really don’t want someone to find something out, feel free to confide in your bae Robert. When he keeps things quiet, he will go to any lengths – such as covering up a death by rotting floorboard for example – to keep it under wraps.

6. He’s exciting

Life is never dull when Robert Sugden around. You just never know when you will be spending the night in a hotel room or the hospital after witnessing him being shot by one of his many enemies.

7. He’s kinky

Remember when Robert tied Aaron up in a lodge? Think of the bondage and role play opportunities. Please just make sure there is a safe word. Robert can take things a bit far when there is a gun involved and a hapless vet accidentally interrupts.

8. He is good with business

He can run a massive estate and a scrapyard while juggling the most explosive personal life in the world. Robert will keep you financially steady and, even when he is down and out, he will always find a way to blackmail his way right up again.

9. He’s good with kids

Whether it’s trying to fake deaths with Lachlan or getting punched in the crown jewels by Liv, Robert will keep any offspring you might have entertained.

10. He will get you out of awkward family meals

Parents of his partners never seem to like him to there’s always an excuse to give Sunday lunch a swerve – you won’t be invited.

11. He takes things slow

Even at your most vulnerable, if Robert cares about you, he will not take advantage of you as proven when Aaron tried to kiss him recently. He will not leave you feeling embarrassed or rejected either as he will assure you that he does want you – just when the time is right.

12. He genuinely cares

No matter what mistakes he makes in the past, Robert is capable of loving. It might not always be obvious (and, let’s be honest, would we really want to lose that edge that he has?) but if you work at things with him, then it pays off. When Robert finally gives his heart to you, no-one will love you more.

13. He will change for you

If you are his one, you are so important that he will mend his ways and spend all the time it takes proving that he is a reformed man. That’s not just persistence, that’s love.

14. Oh, and he will kiss you like this:
"Aaron and Robert - THE KISSES (1)"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=ZTFdnmyhuMk

Read more at:
http://metro.co.uk/2016/02/29/emmerd...-ever-5725611/

----------


## Telly Watcher

Fans of Robert and Aaron's Dales romance will be thrilled to learn that true love really does conquer all! New Dales boss Iain MacLeod has promised that the smitten fellas will finally become an item...

"I really want 'Robron' to have a happy ending - and to my immense joy, it's going to happen!" he says. "Obviously Robert is a complicated character and Aaron has a complicated story, but I want to put them together and see what happens. They haven't been a proper couple yet."

That's not to say that there won't be a few bumps along the road, though...

"Their relationship will have more ups and downs, and the pay-off to the Gordon story will play a big part in what happens next for the pair," explains Iain. "Also, Aaron's sister, Liv, is going to challenge them. She and Robert don't get on, and will compete for Aaron's affections!"

Inside Soap,
5-11 Mar 2016

----------


## Telly Watcher

There was a heart-stopping moment in Thursday night's Emmerdale ​episodes, when Aaron Livesy told Robert Sugden they should just stay friends.


Â©  ITV
Aaron tells Robert they should just stay mates for now

Things have been getting complicated between the pair, ever since Robert jeopardised his whole future with Aaron after his plan to engineer a false sex abuse allegation against Gordon unravelled recently.

Tonight's episode saw Aaron convince false accuser Ryan to withdraw his claims, before telling Robert they should be mates. 

​Aaron told Robert: "The other day you were right to keep your distance. After everything we've had thrown at us, I guess we should take the hint we're not good for each other.

"All I need for us right now is for us to be mates."

It's another obstacle for Robron fans, who'll be hoping their reunion isn't far away.

By Harry Fletcher, Digital Spy
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...-stay-friends/

----------


## Telly Watcher

When a new abuse victim came forward in Fridayâs episode (26 Feb) of Emmerdale it looked like Aaronâs worries about Gordon being convicted were over.

But unfortunately for Aaron, the âvictimâ Ryan was paid by none other than Robert to come forward and give a false statement!

But why would Robert risk Aaronâs case?

Actor Ryan Hawley, who plays the character of Robert, explains to STV: âI donât think heâd do it if he thought it would destroy Aaronâs case, he just wants whatâs best for Aaron... setting up a false victim has risks, and Robert could go to jail for doing that."

But why would he go to such lengths for Aaron? We know the pair have a complicated past, and by Ryanâs admission Robert âtwists or manipulates or bribes - anything he can do to get what he wants."

So is all this just his way of getting what he wants? Ryan disagrees.

"At the moment the relationship is very much about Robert supporting him and being there for him, which I think is really nice, because weâre seeing a different side of Robert.

âI think heâs facing the fact that he loves him, and heâs admitted that... I think he really does want to be with Aaron."

It doesnât seem likely that thereâs going to be a happy future for âRobronâ, as fans have termed the couple , with Ryan explaining that in soapland âthere needs to be ups and downs."

But he added: "We really enjoy working with each other and we have chemistry so I really hope thereâs a long future for the relationship."

STV, 29 Feb 2016
Read more at:
http://shows.stv.tv/emmerdale/talk/1...re-with-aaron/
(Video preview (1m 1s) for Wed 2 March of Robert in the pub with Ryan requires valid Scottish postcode to watch)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale: Ryan Hawley and Danny Miller discuss Robron future â including a potential wedding.

Itâs one of the most popular soap relationships of recent times and fans are practically aching for that long awaited reunion of Robert Sugden and Aaron Livesy aka Robron. 

And now, with Robert having proven himself as someone who genuinely loves his tortured soulmate, there has been a massive shift and a happy future looks more possible than it ever did before.

With a Robron reunion just over that very close horizon, Danny Miller and Ryan Hawley joined us for a catch up to reflect on the coupleâs journey so far and, more importantly, to tease what the future could hold?

Whatâs that we hear? Wedding bells? Apparently, it may be possibleâ¦

So is Robron back on?

Ryan: Youâll have to wait and see. Iâm not going to give anything away â unless Danny wants to?

Danny: Their relationship is very popular with fans â so weâve been told â so I donât know if theyâre going to be happy forever but itâs certainly a big step. Aaron allowing it for a start shows there may be light at the end of the tunnel.

Is Aaron over the fact Robert nearly killed Paddy?

Danny: He knows people make mistakes â maybe not that big â but in his own selfish way he wants Robert to be the one he loves and wants to block out whatâs happened and start again. He knew Robert was in a dark place when it happened and was someone he didnât really want to be. I think a lot of it was him struggling with his own sexuality and a marriage he didnât want to be in. Itâs not an excuse but a catalyst to why he was making stupid mistakes.

Ryan: And also, Aaron has been able to see what Robertâs really like when theyâre alone. Robert is himself and he doesnât have to put on an act. Aaron can see there is good in him, which makes it easier for him to give Robert another chance.

Aaron can look past Robertâs past mistakes but can Chas?

Danny: Thatâs a different ball game with Chas. Sheâs very strong minded. She wants to give Aaron whatever he wants to be happy. If he feels Robert is the person he needs to get through this I donât think Chas is going to argue with him at this time. I think sheâll probably always have those reservations about Robert but itâs something that I think time will tell. If Aaron wants to make a go of it with Robert, sheâll have to get on with him otherwise sheâll have lost him again.

What about Paddy, will he be won over or did he go too far shooting him?!

Danny: Paddy will always have that undying hatred for him shooting himâ¦and the grain pit! He might need to do a little bit more making up with Robert. As time moves on you move on, weâll see. Especially now taking it away from the character Robert used to be and seeing the support heâs single-handedly shown Aaron, heâs been that rock. Thereâs room for some forgiveness, thereâs remorse there clearly. So I just hope the viewers can kind of give Robert the chance to earn back the love again. I think he will through this, watching how Ryanâs played it.

Is it gratifying for you both to play such an immense story? Its been a long roadâ¦

Danny: It has. Ryan has been here 18 months now so its crazy how fast itâs gone. I could never imagine anyone else playing Robert now. Heâs done a great job with the character and Iâve enjoyed watching us develop. As corny as it sounds, the relationship between us has come on â not just with Robert and Aaron.

Ryan: Iâve been very lucky that I was paired with Danny because not only is he a great actor but Iâve learnt so much from him. It has been a gift for me to work with him and the fact we get on as well makes it easier and a lot more fun.

Could you see Aaron and Robert getting married?

Danny: Married? Oh, I donât know. Maybe but I reckon heâd want to do it in Vegas where no one was watching. Iâm not trying to get a spin off [laughs]. I think heâd be embarrassed by the whole wedding thing. They want to be together, though.

Ryan: In a continuing drama there canât be a happy ending as such, can there? So if anyone is hoping for that I donât think it will be the caseâ¦

Has Iain MacLeod [show producer] made changes to the storyline?

Danny: A new producerâs going to want to add his twists and turns but Iain thought very highly of the storyline and has left it kind of how it was until Kate [Oates]âs stuff ran out and he took it on. So Iâm not aware of anything thatâs been changed. I think itâs a credit to Kate and Iain whoâve stuck by it.

How does Robert feel about Chrissie and Andy being together?

Heâs quite shocked. Robertâs jealous and bitter about a lot of things â especially Andy, his adoptive brother who he felt his dad loved more than him. So it is another dig at Robert. It brings out a nasty side. Heâs certainly not happy about it.

By Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk
http://metro.co.uk/2016/04/04/emmerd...dding-5782860/

----------


## Telly Watcher

Thursday's double bill ended on a heartwarming note for Robert Sugden and Aaron Livesy as they finally got back together, sealing their reunion with a tender kiss.

It was the moment that 'Robron' fans have been waiting impatiently for, but what's next for the show's popular pairing? Digital Spy caught up with Ryan Hawley, who plays Robert, to hear some teasers.

Are you pleased that 'Robron' are finally back together?

"Definitely - it's great. Me and Danny [Miller, who plays Aaron] love working together, so it's nice that we get to spend more time on set and play off each other now. It seems to be something that a portion of the viewers are interested in, too, so it's great for everyone."

The writers definitely kept the 'Robron' fans waiting for this big moment, though!

"I guess in any drama it's nice to see the struggle and the tension that builds up to two characters becoming a couple. It's good to see that play out, rather than getting two characters together in a heartbeat. 

"There's a lot that Robert and Aaron have had to overcome in their relationship and trust that had to be rebuilt. I think the storyline we've had recently has allowed for that."

Can a guy like Robert really be a good boyfriend to Aaron?

"I'm sure there'll be ups and downs and it'll be a rocky road. But from what I've seen in the scripts, it seems that Robert does really care about Aaron and wants to be there for him. So it appears that they could be good together.

"Perhaps the unseen story is Robert's relationship with Chrissie - maybe he was like this in some degree with her. Then we saw how that panned out with Robert having an extramarital affair! So we'll just have to see what happens in the future. But I'm sure there's a bright future for Aaron and Robert."

Is it important to you that Robert keeps his ruthless edge?

"I think it's always interesting to have a character that's on the edge and can be a bit unpredictable. Robert has those dimensions to him where he is a loving and caring person, but he also has a moral elasticity. There's still always the chance that he may justify it in his own mind and go and do some evil deed!

"I think it's always more interesting when a character is complex like that. So I hope he stays rounded."

It sounds like Liv could be a big obstacle in the way for 'Robron'...

"Yes, some of the stuff that we've been filming recently has shown that tension. Liv comes in between Robert and Aaron and causes friction. It's wonderful to work with Izzy, who plays Liv. She's a great little actress and we're very blessed to have her here. Her character is throwing a spanner in the works for 'Robron', so maybe we might even have a Roblivion!"

Did you ever expect the 'Robron' story to develop such a following?

"No, I've always just been a hit and hope kind of guy! I just see what happens, but thankfully there seems to be a lot of support for this relationship and it's impossible to ignore. There are even people wearing T-shirts with 'Robron' on - it's quite something else! 

"I've never been involved in anything like this. It's incredible that people care so much about what me and Danny do - and also about our show."

You're not on Twitter, but do you ever take a sneaky look online to see what fans are saying?

"I do get shown things from time to time! Recently a big gang of fans turned up at the studios to show their support and ask for autographs. They also gave us a book which was full of messages, which we've actually kept in the studio. 

"Me and Danny share a dressing room wall together, so we put all our bits of support up that people send in. The book had all of their comments from their Google chatroom. So I had a flick through that and they were very complimentary and supportive - it was really amazing."

How's it been working with a new producer now that Iain MacLeod has taken over from Kate Oates at ​_Emmerdale_?

"It's my first experience of going through that change. Kate brought me into the show, so I have a great deal of gratitude towards her. She put a lot of faith and trust in me and gave me some great storylines. Luckily that seems to be continuing under Iain's reign. We've got some nice scenes and some nice stories coming up, so it seems to be going great."

How does the fast-paced soap world compare to your previous work?

"I think the best thing about it is that you're here every day and you feel like you're a family. We're all so familiar with each other, so it's a huge comfort to have that environment to be productive and creative in. Everyone is so encouraging. 

"When you turn up on another TV job where you may only have a few days to film, it's really hard to find your place and it can be quite intimidating. I can't speak highly enough of it and I really enjoy working in this environment."

We imagine you're rooting for Danny to win Best Actor at the Soap Awards...

"I've got my fingers crossed and he certainly gets my vote! I really hope he gets recognition for the work he's done. I'm sure he'll have a lot of support from the fans, who have been fantastic so far with their support towards our on-screen relationship and will be voting for him."

Maybe 'Robron' could stand a chance at the Best On-Screen Partnership prize too?

"That'd be fantastic, wouldn't it? It'd also be a lovely chance to show our support back to the fans if we were nominated for or won something like that. We'll see what happens!"

By Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy

Read more and see video clip of Robert and Aaron kissing after returning from court last night at:
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...ause-friction/

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale's Robron forever! 10 of Robert Sugden and Aaron Livesy's best ever couply moments.

Whether you devote hours of your day to shipping (and giffing) them or just can't see what the fuss is all about (heaven forbid!), there's no denying the impact that Robron have had on Emmerdale over the past year or so.

Robert and Aaron's devoted followers were overjoyed last week when the #RobronReunion finally hit our screens after months of waiting for them to be a proper couple. And with new producer Iain MacLeod championing them all the way, it seems their journey is only just beginning.

Still need some convincing? Or do you just want to enjoy a trip down Robron memory lane? Check out our guide to 10 of their best moments.

1. The first kiss (December 2014)

When Emmerdale first started teasing a possible romantic connection between Robron, it's fair to say we had our doubts. Was superbaddie Robert just conning the troubled mechanic for some evil purpose? Was he even gay? Such was the early interest in the storyline, Digital Spy even had to pushily demand answers on Robert's sexuality from producer Kate Oates at a press event!

Robron was officially born when Kate confirmed to us that the village's hottest new romance would be based on genuine feelings. And any confusion was quickly settled when Robert called Aaron out to a remote country road under false pretences, all just to share a passionate kiss with him. Aaron wasn't complaining. Well, not once the kissing part started.

2. 'Upstairs now' (December 2014)

The early days of Robron after that first kiss were far from plain sailing. Jumping back into the closet, Robert preferred to pretend that the steamy smooch had never happened and went back to his wife Chrissie. Aaron retaliated by feigning an interest in the only other gay in the village - Finn Barton.

Robert wasn't happy. And 'Finron' just didn't sound right. So when Robron argued angrily at The Woolpack and rushed upstairs to take things further, it was a happy ending for all. Well, apart from Finn and Chrissie.

3. When we realised Aaron was falling for Robert (January 2015)

Robron's steamy (well, for 7pm) scenes went down a storm, but would their connection develop into something stronger? Their growing army of fans certainly hoped so. And as time went on, it became clear that Aaron did too.

Sadly, after they got frisky in a barn one afternoon, Robert made it clear to Aaron that things would end between them once he was married to Chrissie. Aaron tried his best to hide his hurt feelings, but he looked even more surly than usual, so his face said it all. He needn't have worried though, as it was a promise Robert was just never going to keep.

4. When we realised Robert was falling for Aaron too (January 2015)

There wasn't long to wait before Robert's blasÃ© attitude towards Aaron started to change. Just a couple of weeks after dismissing the idea of sticking with Aaron long term, Robert let his true feelings slip.

Angry when Aaron looked set to bail on their business plans, Robert told him: "Don't get cold feet - you'll make me think I fell for a quitter". This prompted fans across the land to reach for the rewind button - did he really just say "fell for"? Even Robert couldn't believe what he'd said for a moment. Although he did seem quite proud of himself afterwards...

5. The two "I love you" scenes (February and March 2015)

It all started to turn sour for Robron again in the build-up to Robert's wedding to Chrissie. Then on the day of the ceremony, Aaron met up with Robert in yet another abandoned barn, urging him not to go ahead with the nuptials.

This was the moment that Aaron confessed his love for Robert for the very first time (hurrah!), but since it was immediately followed by the pair's involvement in Katie Sugden's death and the inevitable angst and turmoil that followed (boo!), there wasn't much time to celebrate.

Robert also later told Aaron that he loved him too, but sceptical Aaron wasn't too sure whether Rob was telling the truth or just trying to keep him sweet. Would ruthless Robert Sugden ever lie? Well, probably. Just not about this.

6. When we saw Robron get domestic (April 2015)

Forget the clandestine hotel (and barn) meetings. When everyone at Home Farm except for Robert went away on a very convenient holiday, it gave producers the chance to show Robron in a whole new light - sharing a home together for the first time.

The cosy set-up gave Robert and Aaron a tantalising taste of what life as a proper couple would be like - so much so that Robert couldn't hide his disappointment when Chrissie texted him to remind him that she'd be back the next day. Was this the first sign that the trappings of life at Home Farm weren't enough to keep Robert happy?

7. When their next kiss was so good we nominated it for an award (July 2015)

Here's where it gets a bit awkward. Robert went a bit crazy for a few months last year, even hiring a hitman to deal with Chas and nearly killing Paddy in a grain pit. (As you do in ​Emmerdale​.) But let's not dwell on the negatives: these are supposed to be the highlights! 

Despite everything, Aaron and Robert just couldn't stay apart. Following yet another break-up, they ended up reigniting their relationship in the Portakabin at the scrapyard. This scene was even nominated for Best Soap Kiss in our Digital Spy Reader Awards last year, but lost out to an equally passionate smooch between Hollyoaks' Ste and Harry. And no, don't demand a recount â we did count and verify the votes.

8. When Aaron outed Robert (July 2015)

This reunion didn't last for long either. After Robert went mad again by tying Aaron up (no, not like that) and shooting Paddy, Aaron decided he'd had enough. Even though it was a risk, Aaron went ahead and told a devastated Chrissie about his affair with Robert.

Granted, it wasn't a great moment for poor Rob â but in retrospect, it did mark a major turning point in the Robron story. First of all, Danny Miller delivered a perfect mix of anger and tears in the scene. And without it, we'd never have had the number one catchphrase of the whole Robron saga â Chrissie's constant cries of: "You cheated on me with a MAN!"

9. When Aaron told Robert the truth about his past (January 2016)

Robron fans had their patience tested yet again once the truth about the affair was out. When Robert was shot by a mystery culprit and Aaron became a top suspect in the mystery, it was difficult to see how they'd ever get back on track.

But it was in January that the Robron tale took another huge shift, with the heartbreaking revelation that Aaron was sexually abused by his father Gordon as a child. Robert was the first person Aaron chose to confide in over his past trauma â leading to some of the show's most moving performances in years from both Danny and Ryan. For this episode at least, surely everyone was a Robron fan.

10. When Robron finally reunited (April 2016)

When Robert loyally supported Aaron through his fight to see Gordon punished for his evil crimes, it was only a matter of time before they'd reunite. And when Gordon's court case was nearing its conclusion, it was Robert who surprisingly took the lead by laying his heart on the line.

Since good old Rob appeared to have shed most of his evil ways (along with his mop of hair), Aaron was quietly convinced and they shared a kiss. We do love a happy ending. Proving himself as proper boyfriend material, Robert has since got his feet firmly under the table at The Woolpack for some rare Robron domestic scenes - and there was even talk of a trip to Barcelona.

Despite now being on board with the ship, a one-hour #RobronDoBarcelona special was a step too far even for Emmerdale. Thankfully for the show's budget, Liv helpfully came along to throw a spanner in the works and forced Rob to 'postpone' the trip.

What's next for Robron with this unusual family set-up? Well, it's been a day and Robert hasn't tried to kill Liv yet, so we'll call that progress!

By Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy

Read more and see the ten video scenes at:
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...-best-moments/

----------

binky321 (22-04-2016)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale star Danny Miller has some good news to share with 'Robron' fans - he's tipping the pair for a very bright future.

The couple's devoted supporters were delighted last month when Robert and Aaron finally reunited - and even though there's some fireworks ahead for them in the near future, it looks like there's no need to lose hope.

Viewers will see Aaron left furious with Robert (Ryan Hawley) next week, as he discovers that the schemer has burned a letter that his evil father Gordon sent to him from prison.

Robert thinks that he's just protecting his boyfriend, but Aaron is furious as he feels that it was his decision to make.

However, sharing some welcome words of assurance for fans, Miller commented: "There's hopefully got to be a bright future for Robert and Aaron. I think Aaron will never forget that Robert has been there for him. 

"There's probably a little bit in there that Robert needs to admit that he's gay to Aaron. Me and Ryan often discuss that, because it's a bit dubious as to whether or not Robert could run off with a woman or a man! 

"But I think they've got the potential to be really happy. I think they can be, and I think the viewers are rooting for them to be happy, so it'd be nice for them to have a happy ending." 

Promising lots of drama too, he continued: "What would be nice is not seeing them just become a regular couple. It'd be nice to keep that fire and angst in there. 

"The arguments and the make-ups are what have made people love them. So long as they keep that and stay true to their personalities, they've got a very bright future. But you've got to have a bit more in there as well, which always makes for a bit of drama."

Aaron has even more heartache in store next week when DS Wise arrives at The Woolpack with some shocking news to share with him, but Miller added that he wants his character to have a happier future in the long-run.

He said: "I'd like to see Aaron mature that little bit more, take care of his sister Liv and really look at getting involved in her education.

"He wants to help Liv progress in life and become the best person she can be. And that's better than Aaron - he says that a lot, that she can be better than him and do better things than he has. I'd like to see him do that and have a laugh with her along the way."

The other big piece of good news for fans is that Miller and Hawley are up for the Best On-Screen Partnership prize on the British Soap Awards 2016 shortlist, which was announced today (May 3).

By Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...ert-and-aaron/

----------


## Perdita

If you are a fan of Emmerdale supercouple 'Robron' then you're in for a treat - a very dedicated fan has been posting some seriously impressive artwork on Twitter.

Jenny Slife, a New York based cartoonist, has been keeping the duo's shippers entertained by uploading a number of her Robron drawings on to her Twitter account.

The artwork includes ideas for future scenes and storylines, as well as the scenarios we didn't see on screen.

One particular image shows Charity Dingle catching the popular pair taking a shower together - following rumours that this could happen in a future episode. 

Another drawing shows the couple getting married in Las Vegas – something that both Ryan Hawley, who plays Robert, and Danny Miller, who plays Aaron, have joked about in the past.

Emmerdale Robert and Aaron fan art

 Emmerdale Robert and Aaron fan art

 Emmerdale Robert and Aaron fan art



http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...azing-fan-art/

----------


## alcapo11

> If you are a fan of Emmerdale supercouple 'Robron' then you're in for a treat - a very dedicated fan has been posting some seriously impressive artwork on Twitter.
> 
> Jenny Slife, a New York based cartoonist, has been keeping the duo's shippers entertained by uploading a number of her Robron drawings on to her Twitter account.
> 
> The artwork includes ideas for future scenes and storylines, as well as the scenarios we didn't see on screen.
> 
> One particular image shows Charity Dingle catching the popular pair taking a shower together - following rumours that this could happen in a future episode. 
> 
> Another drawing shows the couple getting married in Las Vegas – something that both Ryan Hawley, who plays Robert, and Danny Miller, who plays Aaron, have joked about in the past.
> ...


deary me

----------


## alcapo11

> If you are a fan of Emmerdale supercouple 'Robron' then you're in for a treat - a very dedicated fan has been posting some seriously impressive artwork on Twitter.
> 
> Jenny Slife, a New York based cartoonist, has been keeping the duo's shippers entertained by uploading a number of her Robron drawings on to her Twitter account.
> 
> The artwork includes ideas for future scenes and storylines, as well as the scenarios we didn't see on screen.
> 
> One particular image shows Charity Dingle catching the popular pair taking a shower together - following rumours that this could happen in a future episode. 
> 
> Another drawing shows the couple getting married in Las Vegas – something that both Ryan Hawley, who plays Robert, and Danny Miller, who plays Aaron, have joked about in the past.
> ...


deary me

----------


## Perdita

The good news just keeps on coming for Robron fans - Emmerdale favourites Ryan Hawley and Danny Miller are now in the running for a major soap award.

Digital Spy can exclusively reveal that Ryan and Danny have made it onto the shortlist for the Best Partnership prize at the Inside Soap Awards 2016, after an unforgettable year of drama for their characters Robert Sugden and Aaron Dingle.

Ryan and Danny have been nominated alongside their fellow Emmerdale stars Nicola Wheeler and Nick Miles, who play Nicola and Jimmy King.

EastEnders stars Lacey Turner and James Bye have also been recognised for their portrayal of popular Walford couple Martin and Stacey Fowler.

Completing the shortlist are Coronation Street's Sally Dynevor and Joe Duttine, who play bickering Sally and Tim Metcalfe. This comes hot on the heels of their victory in the same category at the British Soap Awards in May.

With four major soap couples in the mix, there's sure to be some fierce competition on the night - we certainly wouldn't want to call this one...

Since June, Inside Soap readers have been voting in their thousands to back their favourites in a number of categories from the longlist, including Best Actor, Best Actress and Best Newcomer.

Voting has now closed in all categories except Best Soap, which remains open until midday on the day of the event.

The Inside Soap Awards 2016 will take place on Monday, October 3 at London's historic Hippodrome Casino. As always, Soapland's biggest names will be in attendance to claim prizes, support their co-stars and - of course - enjoy the afterparty.

We've got in there early with Best Partnership, but the full Inside Soap Awards shortlist won't be revealed until Tuesday (September 27). If you want to vote for Best Soap right now, simply head over to the Inside Soap website.

Digital Spy

----------


## rossfan

More pandering to Robron fanbase. Why make this article about Danny and Ryan?

Don't the other actors mentioned deserve the same amount of respect for their work? Danny and Ryan are a miserable pair to watch together. I don't get the hype. Ryan/Robert on his own is better.

Sally and Joe in Corrie are a joy to watch. I hope they win this.

----------

deeCee (25-09-2016)

----------


## rossfan

More pandering to Robron fanbase. Why make this article about Danny and Ryan?

Don't the other actors mentioned deserve the same amount of respect for their work? Danny and Ryan are a miserable pair to watch together. I don't get the hype. Ryan/Robert on his own is better.

Sally and Joe in Corrie are a joy to watch. I hope they win this.

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...er-impression/


Emmerdale's Danny Miller may play Aaron Dingle to award-winning perfection, but it turns out that he's pretty good at taking on the role of Coronation Street's Kevin Webster too.

Danny appears on tonight's episode of Celebrity Juice and is challenged by Keith Lemon to show off his best Kevin Webster impression.

And despite warning that his impression might not actually be any good, Danny quickly stole the show with a heartfelt cry of: "Stay away from Rosie, alright?"

It was almost like Michael Le Vell himself was in the room for a moment - check it our for yourself by hitting 'play' above.

And who knows, with Rosie coming back to Corrie next year, we may hear Kevin himself shouting that line soon enough.

Danny was in fine form throughout the show, also revealing that he once had a very memorable nightmare involving EastEnders favourite Danny Dyer.

In the dream, both stars were up for Best Actor at the Soap Awards and Emmerdale's Danny accidentally stood up to collect the prize, only for the other Danny to be the real winner.

At least Danny thought quickly in his nightmare - giving his rival a standing ovation to cover what had happened.

Recalling the dream, he laughed: "We were both up for best actor at the Soap Awards and it was a case of being sat there and doing the Joey thing off Friends [clapping and pretending to be happy when someone else won], when really you're livid. You want to win it, don't you?

"So the winner is announced as Danny Dyer and I'm stood up, giving him a standing ovation!"

Celebrity Juice airs tonight at 10pm on ITV2.

Digital Spy

----------


## dees1

This is for positive discussions only  :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

> This is for positive discussions only


There is a thread on this already http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ghlight=RobRon

----------


## dees1

Hi all.  Started a duplicate thread by mistake.  Will just join this one if ok  :Smile:

----------


## dees1

Hi Perdita

Will post on there instead, thanks.  I didn't see it as so far down  :Smile:

----------


## dees1

Hi Perdita

Will post on there instead, thanks.  I didn't see it as so far down  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (20-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I have asked Siobhan (MOD) to merge the two  :Smile:

----------

dees1 (20-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

Thank you  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (20-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

> Hi all.  Started a duplicate thread by mistake.  Will just join this one if ok


Yay, hello  :Cheer: 
And hello everyone

----------

Perdita (20-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Yay, hello 
> And hello everyone


Welcome 77unicorns and also dees1, hope you like it here as I donÂ´t think you find any better forum  :Smile:

----------

77unicorns (20-11-2016), dees1 (20-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

Hi Unicorn.  It's fab on here.  We've got moving emojis.   Love this one  :Wal2l:

----------


## dees1

I think you could be right.   :Smile:

----------


## 77unicorns

> Welcome 77unicorns and also dees1, hope you like it here as I donÂ´t think you find any better forum


Welll if its positive I will be very happy here :Thumbsup:  eta, forgot to say thanks for the welcome in all my ecitement :Embarrassment:  Thankyou :Smile: 



> Hi Unicorn.  It's fab on here.  We've got moving emojis.   Love this one


haha thats very relevant :Lol:  I also like this one :Moonie:   :Big Grin:

----------

dees1 (20-11-2016), Perdita (20-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Welll if its positive I will be very happy here eta, forgot to say thanks for the welcome in all my ecitement Thankyou
> 
> haha thats very relevant I also like this one


Well, I think you will find the RobRon supporters are here in great numbers, but sometimes you will find people disagreeing so it might not look positive to you but we are tolerant on this board and agree to disagree  :Big Grin:

----------


## dees1

Don't mind negativity at all but trying to get away from other places where it is negativity overload  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (20-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Don't mind negativity at all but trying to get away from other places where it is negativity overload


DonÂ´t get this here very often .. .as I said, donÂ´t get many better sites than this one for discussing anything really  :Smile:

----------

77unicorns (20-11-2016), dees1 (20-11-2016)

----------


## angeldust

Hello everyone . YAY a new thread. I like the vibe already - looking forward to reading and posting on here

----------

Captainswan (20-11-2016)

----------


## angeldust

Hello everyone 😀. YAY a new thread. I like the vibe already - looking forward to reading and posting on here 👏

----------

Captainswan (20-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

Hi all! Hope you don't mind another newbie joining.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Captainswan (20-11-2016)

----------


## Captainswan

Hello Everyone!
Nice thread. 

Looking forward to chatting with you all.

----------


## Captainswan

Hello Everyone!
Nice thread. 

Looking forward to chatting with you all. 😊

----------


## princedracul

> Hello Everyone!
> Nice thread. 
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all. ��


Nice to see you here!  :Love:

----------

Captainswan (20-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

> Hello everyone ��. YAY a new thread. I like the vibe already - looking forward to reading and posting on here ��





> Hi all! Hope you don't mind another newbie joining.





> Hello Everyone!
> Nice thread. 
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all. ��


Hellooooo :Cheer:

----------

Captainswan (20-11-2016), princedracul (20-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

Hey everyone, just have to work out how this all works.  It's all new to me  :Thumbsup:

----------

Captainswan (20-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

> Hellooooo


How are ya? Thanks for inviting me to this nice place!  :Wub:

----------


## dees1

We're going to be fine and dandy.  Looking forward to a positive (ish) discussion about upcoming Robron.    Can't wait to see them onscreen again... together

----------

Captainswan (20-11-2016), princedracul (20-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

> We're going to be fine and dandy.  Looking forward to a positive (ish) discussion about upcoming Robron.    Can't wait to see them onscreen again... together


Me too! I plan to go out and get some return of Robron supplies. /ribena, jaffa cakes, and probably some taytos.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Captainswan

> Hey everyone, just have to work out how this all works.  It's all new to me


Same. It is all new.
At the moment, I can't even accept friend requests. It doesn't add them.




> Nice to see you here!


It is nice to see you too.

Some familier faces. ☺

----------

princedracul (20-11-2016)

----------


## Captainswan

> Hey everyone, just have to work out how this all works.  It's all new to me


Same. It is all new.
At the moment, I can't even accept friend requests. It doesn't add them.




> Nice to see you here!


It is nice to see you too.

Some familier faces. ☺

----------


## rrxanne

Thank you for the invite, glad to be here.  :Smile: 




> Same. It is all new.
> At the moment, I can't even accept friend requests. It doesn't add them.


I think I just added you, I'm not sure lol. It's very different.

----------


## princedracul

> Same. It is all new.
> At the moment, I can't even accept friend requests. It doesn't add them
> 
> It is nice to see you too.
> 
> Some familier faces. ☺


I'm still learning how this works ha ha. Haven't been on a form like this since I was a kid  :Lol: 

Hope you've been well, though!  :Wub:

----------


## 77unicorns

> How are ya? Thanks for inviting me to this nice place!


hey :Smile:  great now  :Lol:  looking forward to chatting with everyone , just like dee, i too am trying to work everything out :Embarrassment:

----------


## princedracul

If anyone would like Robert or Aaron (or Robron) avatars let me know. I'm making myself some in a bit.

----------


## princedracul

> hey great now  looking forward to chatting with everyone , just like dee, i too am trying to work everything out


That's good to hear! And yeah, I think we all are trying to figure things out. ^^

----------


## princedracul

> hey great now  looking forward to chatting with everyone , just like dee, i too am trying to work everything out


That's good to hear! And yeah, I think we all are trying to figure things out. ^^

----------

77unicorns (20-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

> Same. It is all new.
> At the moment, I can't even accept friend requests. It doesn't add them.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice to see you too.
> 
> Some familier faces. ☺


 Hey :Smile:  I just clicked on your profile then on friends thn on befriend. Hope thats right. I have been able to accept them as they seem to be there when i click on my profile. I thinkcontacts is different to friends list, dont know if it makes a difference. Im confused lol :Embarrassment:  :Searchme: 



> Thank you for the invite, glad to be here. 
> 
> I think I just added you, I'm not sure lol. It's very different.


Hey  :Cheer:

----------


## 77unicorns

oh, I cant seem to pm anyone, anyone know how to :Embarrassment:

----------


## Captainswan

> I'm still learning how this works ha ha. Haven't been on a form like this since I was a kid 
> 
> Hope you've been well, though!


I have been great.
Hope you have been well too. 




> Hey I just clicked on your profile then on friends thn on befriend. Hope thats right. I have been able to accept them as they seem to be there when i click on my profile. I thinkcontacts is different to friends list, dont know if it makes a difference. Im confused lol
> 
> Hey



Thanks. I know how it works now.





> oh, I cant seem to pm anyone, anyone know how to


Go to the persons profile.
Underneath it says. Send a Private Message.

----------

77unicorns (20-11-2016), princedracul (20-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

> oh, I cant seem to pm anyone, anyone know how to


Seems we'll need to make 1000 posts before we can PM anyone.

----------

77unicorns (20-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

> oh, I cant seem to pm anyone, anyone know how to


Seems we'll need to make 1000 posts before we can PM anyone.

----------


## angeldust

Silly question but how are you all getting those fab emojis?!

----------


## dees1

When you reply, go to 'go advanced' at the bottom next to 'post quick reply'

----------

angeldust (20-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

> Silly question but how are you all getting those fab emojis?!


Not silly at all! You go to Reply -> Go Advanced -> and the emoji will be on the side or you can use the top drop down panel for more emoji!

Now if I can just get my posts to stop duplicating...

----------

angeldust (20-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> Seems we'll need to make 1000 posts before we can PM anyone.


Well we'll just have to get our post tally up to 1000  :Clap:

----------


## princedracul

Who is excited for the upcoming spoiler overload? I am just so ready for anything to do with the boys.

----------


## princedracul

> Well we'll just have to get our post tally up to 1000


I believe we can do this.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dees1

> Who is excited for the upcoming spoiler overload? I am just so ready for anything to do with the boys.


Plenty to discuss coming up.  Can't wait.

----------


## angeldust

> who is excited for the upcoming spoiler overload? I am just so ready for anything to do with the boys.


Me  :Clap: .  As long as the boys stay together I don't care what's in store - bring it on I say  :Cheer:   Do we get spoilers midnight on Monday and Friday?

----------

princedracul (20-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> Me .  As long as the boys stay together I don't care what's in store - bring it on I say   Do we get spoilers midnight on Monday and Friday?


So Duncan said.  It was like this last year, wasn't it.   Then over Xmas it seems to take ages to get spoilers for the New Year.   At least we should see them quite a bit next month.   So curious what the Danny interview is the week of the 6th  :Smile:

----------

princedracul (20-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

Double post

----------


## 77unicorns

> Who is excited for the upcoming spoiler overload? I am just so ready for anything to do with the boys.


MEEE :Thumbsup:  will be so much to discuss, cant wait to see what we get, plus we have so much to look forward to already :Love: 
Looking forward to the crimbo eps, should get some lovely scenes

----------


## princedracul

> Plenty to discuss coming up.  Can't wait.


I am so excited to have good, open discussions again that don't constantly swirl the negative drain.




> Me .  *As long as the boys stay together I don't care what's in store - bring it on I say*   Do we get spoilers midnight on Monday and Friday?


Absolutely agree! On the Robron bus for a good long while.




> MEEE will be so much to discuss, cant wait to see what we get, plus we have so much to look forward to already
> Looking forward to the crimbo eps, should get some lovely scenes


I proper excited for it all!

----------


## princedracul

.... another duplicate.

----------


## angeldust

> MEEE will be so much to discuss, cant wait to see what we get, plus we have so much to look forward to already
> Looking forward to the crimbo eps, should get some lovely scenes


Me too - and we get an hour on Christmas Day don't we? Wonder if those Christmas jumpers that they were pictured wearing are part of the Christmas episode?  :Wub:

----------


## 77unicorns

Yes we do, excited for this :Big Grin:  I think the xmas jumpers were porbably for promo pics, like we had the past few years like this.. :Love: 
http://https://goo.gl/images/psWYZr
https://goo.gl/images/TRT1HV

would rather see them all wearing them though in the episode :Embarrassment:

----------


## angeldust

> I am so excited to have good, open discussions again that constantly swirl the negative drain.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree! On the Robron bus for a good long while.
> 
> 
> 
> I proper excited for it all!


Agree with all of the above - I never came off the Robron bus - I have faith that they're not going to disappoint  :Love: 

What a lovely thread this is - it's so nice seeing all of this positivity again  :Heart:

----------

princedracul (20-11-2016)

----------


## angeldust

> Yes we do, excited for this I think the xmas jumpers were porbably for promo pics, like we had the past few years like this..
> http://https://goo.gl/images/psWYZr
> https://goo.gl/images/TRT1HV
> 
> would rather see them all wearing them though in the episode


Thanks for these - I'd never seen them before  :Big Grin: 

BTW, does anyone know why spoiler pictures can sometimes be different from the what we see on screen?  All of the spoiler pics for last Tuesday's episode showed Robert with his leather jacket on whilst they were sitting on the sofa yet when the episode was aired his jacket was hanging up?!  :Confused:

----------

77unicorns (20-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> Thanks for these - I'd never seen them before 
> 
> BTW, does anyone know why spoiler pictures can sometimes be different from the what we see on screen?  All of the spoiler pics for last Tuesday's episode showed Robert with his leather jacket on whilst they were sitting on the sofa yet when the episode was aired his jacket was hanging up?!


As far as I know, sometimes photos are taken during shooting or from filmed material.   But then other times, they're posed photos.   I'm not sure how they choose which method they'll use.  :Smile:

----------

angeldust (20-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

Another duplicate post  :Sad:

----------


## princedracul

> Thanks for these - I'd never seen them before 
> 
> BTW, does anyone know why spoiler pictures can sometimes be different from the what we see on screen?  All of the spoiler pics for last Tuesday's episode showed Robert with his leather jacket on whilst they were sitting on the sofa yet when the episode was aired his jacket was hanging up?!


Could be the pictures are taken at various points through out filming and thus the continuity is a little off. I'm not sure myself ha ha.

----------

angeldust (20-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

why the duplication glitch??

----------


## princedracul

> Agree with all of the above - I never came off the Robron bus - I have faith that they're not going to disappoint 
> 
> What a lovely thread this is - it's so nice seeing all of this positivity again


It was really is a breath of fresh air to see people being happy about the upcoming s/l and spoilers. <3

----------

dees1 (20-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

these duplicate posts are really starting to annoy me.

----------


## dees1

I've added my other name to location just so people know  :Smile:

----------

princedracul (20-11-2016)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Lovely to be here.

----------


## dees1

:Cheer: 


> Lovely to be here.


Hi.  Welcome

----------


## princedracul

> I've added my other name to location just so people know


I should do that too, I think ha ha.

----------


## princedracul

> Lovely to be here.


Another familiar name! Hello!

----------


## princedracul

Made some shoddy profile icons. I'll try to get some decent avatar icons made soon! /this are also posted at the Robron group!

 

 

 

 :Wub:

----------

77unicorns (20-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

:Angry:  duplicate

----------


## 77unicorns

:Cheer: welcome Paul :Cheer: 
(didnt quote for some reason)

----------


## angeldust

> Lovely to be here.


Hello Paul - lovely to have you here  :Cheer:

----------


## angeldust

> It was really is a breath of fresh air to see people being happy about the upcoming s/l and spoilers. <3


It is isn't it? It's so nice feeling as though you're not banging your head against a brick wall all the time  :Wal2l: 

I can't wait for the next lot of spoilers. They must be for the plea hearing week and then the week after? I assume Robron aren't in it this coming week?  Who's going to protect Liv when Pierce comes after her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## princedracul

> It is isn't it? It's so nice feeling as though *you're not banging your head against a brick wall all the time* 
> 
> I can't wait for the next lot of spoilers. They must be for the plea hearing week and then the week after? I assume Robron aren't in it this coming week?  Who's going to protect Liv when Pierce comes after her


BIB: My sentiments exactly!

I can't wait either~ I am so curious about how the Robert/Rebecca stuff plays out and Aaron's reaction to things! And no, they aren't in it this week, unfortunately. I will be the one to protect Liv! I loathe Pierce and he has no business even breathing in Liv's direction.

----------


## princedracul

the only good thing about these constant duplicates is that my post count is going up.

----------


## angeldust

> BIB: My sentiments exactly!
> 
> I can't wait either~ I am so curious about how the Robert/Rebecca stuff plays out and Aaron's reaction to things! And no, they aren't in it this week, unfortunately. I will be the one to protect Liv!* I loathe Pierce and he has no business even breathing in Liv's direction*.


I have to confess that I find Pierce quite fascinating  :Big Grin:  I'm looking forward to finding out about why he's the way that he is during this upcoming week - anything's better than this Kerry nonsense that's been going on  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dees1

I'm going to have to leave this thread.  No-one likes Pierce   :Lol:   :Moonie:

----------


## princedracul

> I have to confess that I find Pierce quite fascinating  I'm looking forward to finding out about why he's the way that he is during this upcoming week - anything's better than this Kerry nonsense that's been going on


I guess someone's gotta like him ha ha. 
Ugh the Kerry business has been some of the worst I have ever seen.

----------


## princedracul

duplication glitch

----------


## princedracul

> I'm going to have to leave this thread.  No-one likes Pierce


You're not allowed to leave!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 77unicorns

> It is isn't it? It's so nice feeling as though you're not banging your head against a brick wall all the time 
> 
> I can't wait for the next lot of spoilers. They must be for the plea hearing week and then the week after? I assume Robron aren't in it this coming week?  Who's going to protect Liv when Pierce comes after her


 Pierce is all kinds of crazy i'm glad Rhona catches him in Livs face, wonder where they are going with this as we are getting his backstory so he must be sticking around :Searchme: 



> I'm going to have to leave this thread.  No-one likes Pierce


 :Big Grin: I knew you'd say that lol! Theres always Frank :Love:

----------


## angeldust

> I'm going to have to leave this thread.  No-one likes Pierce


No don't leave - I like Hot Pierce  :Thumbsup:  :Wub:

----------


## angeldust

> Pierce is all kinds of crazy i'm glad Rhona catches him in Livs face, wonder where they are going with this as we are getting his backstory so he must be sticking around
> 
> I knew you'd say that lol! Theres always Frank


LOL - I like Frank too  :Cheer:  I makes a change to have a few hotties to drool over - apart from Robron of course  :Love:

----------


## dees1

> Pierce is all kinds of crazy i'm glad Rhona catches him in Livs face, wonder where they are going with this as we are getting his backstory so he must be sticking around
> 
> I knew you'd say that lol! Theres always Frank


And Jermaine   :Heart:

----------


## Paul_Robs

Actually, I quite like Pierce but I think we have not seen to worse yet !!!!

I think w/c 28th November will be really interesting for Robron, I wonder how Robert will deal with the kiss with Aaron when Bex tell him, not sure if Aaron will kick off or Robert will know he knows and will try and manage the issue as only he can LOL, I think this will be really good to watch. 

Also, so excited about Xmas and their wedding, Duncan posted a very positive message on DS which confirms Robron are together and solid - BRILLIANT

----------

dees1 (20-11-2016), princedracul (20-11-2016)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Actually, I quite like Pierce but I think we have not seen to worse yet !!!!

I think w/c 28th November will be really interesting for Robron, I wonder how Robert will deal with the kiss with Aaron when Bex tell him, not sure if Aaron will kick off or Robert will know he knows and will try and manage the issue as only he can LOL, I think this will be really good to watch. 

Also, so excited about Xmas and their wedding, Duncan posted a very positive message on DS which confirms Robron are together and solid - BRILLIANT

----------


## 77unicorns

> And Jermaine


 Can't forget Jermaine :Embarrassment:  i actually like him behind the bar. Is it definite hes leaving? 



> Actually, I quite like Pierce but I think we have not seen to worse yet !!!!
> 
> I think w/c 28th November will be really interesting for Robron, I wonder how Robert will deal with the kiss with Aaron when Bex tell him, not sure if Aaron will kick off or Robert will know he knows and will try and manage the issue as only he can LOL, I think this will be really good to watch. 
> 
> Also, so excited about Xmas and their wedding, Duncan posted a very positive message on DS which confirms Robron are together and solid - BRILLIANT


I thinkk you're right about Pierce, definitley more to come. I do think he will be quite controlling over Rhona and definitley has anger issues.

Im looking forward to the robron/kiss stuff playing out. There is definitley more to it than we know.  I think Aaron will maybe know some stuff the we dont know he knows. (you know how they have stuff happen off screen lol) :Big Grin: 

Ooooh wedding :Wub: cant wait for this, the lead up will be great. Also we will have Lucy.s exit to fit in.

----------

Paul_Robs (20-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

> Actually, I quite like Pierce but I think we have not seen to worse yet !!!!
> 
> I think w/c 28th November will be really interesting for Robron, I wonder how Robert will deal with the kiss with Aaron when Bex tell him, not sure if Aaron will kick off or Robert will know he knows and will try and manage the issue as only he can LOL, I think this will be really good to watch. 
> 
> Also, so excited about Xmas and their wedding, Duncan posted a very positive message on DS which confirms Robron are together and solid - BRILLIANT


If his worse involves Liv in any way, well, I would approve of Aaron and Robert dropping him in a grain pit together.

I am so excited for that week. Just a bit disappointed there won't be any Robron for my birthday.  :Sad:  Can we fast forward to 28th November?

Bless Duncan really!

----------

Paul_Robs (20-11-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> If his worse involves Liv in any way, well, I would approve of Aaron and Robert dropping him in a grain pit together.
> 
> I am so excited for that week. Just a bit disappointed there won't be any Robron for my birthday.  Can we fast forward to 28th November?
> 
> Bless Duncan really!


Robert cant really take the morale high ground, remember when he threatened little Leo? The only real threat to Aaron and his family is from Robert. He has shot Paddy, he nearly had Chas killed (He only stopped because she agreed to keep her gob shut), and he held Aaron hostage.

----------


## alcapo11

> If his worse involves Liv in any way, well, I would approve of Aaron and Robert dropping him in a grain pit together.
> 
> I am so excited for that week. Just a bit disappointed there won't be any Robron for my birthday.  Can we fast forward to 28th November?
> 
> Bless Duncan really!


Robert cant really take the morale high ground, remember when he threatened little Leo? The only real threat to Aaron and his family is from Robert. He has shot Paddy, he nearly had Chas killed (He only stopped because she agreed to keep her gob shut), and he held Aaron hostage.

----------


## princedracul

> Robert cant really take the morale high ground, remember when he threatened little Leo? The only real threat to Aaron and his family is from Robert. He has shot Paddy, he nearly had Chas killed (He only stopped because she agreed to keep her gob shut), and he held Aaron hostage.


Ok? All of that just solidifies my point. If Pierce goes near Liv again, Robert is definitely the guy to use to get rid of him. But Aaron would be up for it in defense of his sister. (I should clarify, I suppose, that I'm joking. I do not want 'murder' Robert back. But I also don't want Pierce anywhere near Liv.)

That aside, Robert doesn't pose a threat to Aaron anymore. Hasn't done for awhile.

----------


## princedracul

duplicate

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Robert cant really take the morale high ground, remember when he threatened little Leo? The only real threat to Aaron and his family is from Robert. He has shot Paddy, he nearly had Chas killed (He only stopped because she agreed to keep her gob shut), and he held Aaron hostage.


Yes all valid points and I agree moral high ground and Robert aren't really appropriate but he can have an opinion on his current situation, he has progressed personally since the events you mention, it doesn't erase them but progress cannot be ignored. I am keen to see the next couple of weeks to see if some things are explained/resolved

----------

princedracul (20-11-2016)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Duplicate

----------


## 77unicorns

> Robert cant really take the morale high ground, remember when he threatened little Leo? The only real threat to Aaron and his family is from Robert. He has shot Paddy, he nearly had Chas killed (He only stopped because she agreed to keep her gob shut), and he held Aaron hostage.


yes he did. But since then we have seen a huge amount of character development and Robert coming to terms with his sexuality and he is also in a relationship with Aaron. All of which he was hiding and not wanting to get out. Both Robert & Aaron are flawed as characters and thats why we love them :Wub:

----------


## Raingle

Hi everyone.  New member here

----------


## dees1

> Hi everyone.  New member here


Welcome   :Cheer:

----------


## 77unicorns

> Hi everyone.  New member here


 :Cheer: welcome aboard :Cheer:

----------


## princedracul

> Hi everyone.  New member here


Welcome!

----------


## princedracul

...

----------


## angeldust

> Hi everyone.  New member here


Hello and welcome  :Cheer:

----------


## 77unicorns

:Wub: something sweet
Im loving the imagination on tumblr http://beyondthebridge.tumblr.com/po...e-cheer-in-the

----------

princedracul (21-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

> something sweet
> Im loving the imagination on tumblr http://beyondthebridge.tumblr.com/post/153305348750/because-i-think-we-all-need-some-cheer-in-the


Excellent!

----------


## princedracul

...

----------


## Han_00

Right...let's see if I can do this...I'd only just got used to the *cough* last place *cough*  :Smile: 

Another new member here, hi everyone - and thanks for the invitation. It may take me a while to get used to how things work here (so please bear with me if I make any mistakes!) but I'm looking forward to a happier and more positive atmosphere  :Big Grin:

----------

Paul_Robs (21-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

Morning  :Smile: 
So we should get some pics today and more detailed spoilers tonight yay! Looking forward to see how all this plays out. There must be something in the call Aaron makes to Robert (whether he answers or not) I think stuff  will be held back then it will all become clear and we go "ahhh, see what you did there"  :Big Grin:  either way, im excited!



> Right...let's see if I can do this...I'd only just got used to the *cough* last place *cough* 
> 
> Another new member here, hi everyone - and thanks for the invitation. It may take me a while to get used to how things work here (so please bear with me if I make any mistakes!) but I'm looking forward to a happier and more positive atmosphere


 :Cheer:  welcome
Still tryin ng to work stuff out to but we'll get there lol. I read you can post pics on the thread but not worked out how to yet :Embarrassment:  if anyone knows please tell me where I'm going wrong  :Smile:

----------

princedracul (21-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> Right...let's see if I can do this...I'd only just got used to the *cough* last place *cough* 
> 
> Another new member here, hi everyone - and thanks for the invitation. It may take me a while to get used to how things work here (so please bear with me if I make any mistakes!) but I'm looking forward to a happier and more positive atmosphere


Hi and welcome.   It's great to catch up with everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## dees1

> Morning 
> So we should get some pics today and more detailed spoilers tonight yay! Looking forward to see how all this plays out. There must be something in the call Aaron makes to Robert (whether he answers or not) I think stuff  will be held back then it will all become clear and we go "ahhh, see what you did there"  either way, im excited!
> 
>  welcome
> Still tryin ng to work stuff out to but we'll get there lol. I read you can post pics on the thread but not worked out how to yet if anyone knows please tell me where I'm going wrong



Yeah can't wait for new pics and spoilers, exciting times ahead.   :Smile:

----------


## dees1

> Morning 
> So we should get some pics today and more detailed spoilers tonight yay! Looking forward to see how all this plays out. There must be something in the call Aaron makes to Robert (whether he answers or not) I think stuff  will be held back then it will all become clear and we go "ahhh, see what you did there"  either way, im excited!
> 
>  welcome
> Still tryin ng to work stuff out to but we'll get there lol. I read you can post pics on the thread but not worked out how to yet if anyone knows please tell me where I'm going wrong



Yeah can't wait for new pics and spoilers, exciting times ahead.   :Smile:

----------


## Han_00

> Morning 
> So we should get some pics today and more detailed spoilers tonight yay! Looking forward to see how all this plays out. There must be something in the call Aaron makes to Robert (whether he answers or not) I think stuff  will be held back then it will all become clear and we go "ahhh, see what you did there"  either way, im excited!
> 
>  welcome
> Still tryin ng to work stuff out to but we'll get there lol. I read you can post pics on the thread but not worked out how to yet if anyone knows please tell me where I'm going wrong


Thank you, it's nice to be here  :Smile: 

I'm very much looking forward to seeing how it all plays out too - hopefully the 'twists and turns' will be good ones  :Smile:

----------


## Han_00

> Hi and welcome.   It's great to catch up with everyone


Thank you 😊. Onwards and upwards 😉 :Big Grin:

----------


## angeldust

> Right...let's see if I can do this...I'd only just got used to the *cough* last place *cough* 
> 
> Another new member here, hi everyone - and thanks for the invitation. It may take me a while to get used to how things work here (so please bear with me if I make any mistakes!) but I'm looking forward to a happier and more positive atmosphere


Welcome  :Cheer:  I've got a good feeling about this thread and they have fab emojis  :Thumbsup: 

Looking forward to the spoilers tonight to go give us more of an insight as to what's happening next week  :Big Grin:

----------


## princedracul

> Still tryin ng to work stuff out to but we'll get there lol. I read you can post pics on the thread but not worked out how to yet if anyone knows please tell me where I'm going wrong


Hiya~ you can post pictures by clicking Reply then at the top of the response box there'll be some clickable items. Select the Picture Frame beside the Globe. This will allow you to insert a link to wherever your pictures are hosted or simply use the tags: [IMG]link here[/IMG]

----------


## princedracul

> Right...let's see if I can do this...I'd only just got used to the *cough* last place *cough* 
> 
> Another new member here, hi everyone - and thanks for the invitation. It may take me a while to get used to how things work here (so please bear with me if I make any mistakes!) but I'm looking forward to a happier and more positive atmosphere


Hello and welcome!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Han_00

> Welcome  I've got a good feeling about this thread and they have fab emojis 
> 
> Looking forward to the spoilers tonight to go give us more of an insight as to what's happening next week


They really do have fab emojis! I don't seem to be able to access them all from my phone though, I'll just have to keep playing with things until I figure it out I think  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for the welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Han_00

> Hello and welcome!


Thank you very much  :Smile: 

I have feeling that you are going to be guiding quite a few of us through our technical queries  :Big Grin:

----------


## princedracul

> Thank you very much 
> 
> I have feeling that you are going to be guiding quite a few of us through our technical queries


Ha ha well hopefully I can provide some help. It's mostly been through my own trial and error.

----------


## princedracul

duplicate....

----------


## Perdita

You can stop duplicate posts by using the *Go Advanced* option when posting  :Smile:

----------

Captainswan (21-11-2016), princedracul (21-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

> You can stop duplicate posts by using the *Go Advanced* option when posting


Thanks, although I've used the advanced option a few times still ended up with duplicate posts, unless there is something I have to specifically select in the advanced option. But thanks for the heads up!  :Wub:

----------

Perdita (21-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

No, just click on Go Advanced then enter text and then post .. should only post once

----------

Captainswan (21-11-2016), dees1 (21-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

> Yeah can't wait for new pics and spoilers, exciting times ahead.





> Thank you, it's nice to be here 
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to seeing how it all plays out too - hopefully the 'twists and turns' will be good ones


 Any twists and turns brings drama which means screen time and im happy for that :Smile:  

When will we start getting the xmas stuff? Will we get more in the mags?



> Hiya~ you can post pictures by clicking Reply then at the top of the response box there'll be some clickable items. Select the Picture Frame beside the Globe. This will allow you to insert a link to wherever your pictures are hosted or simply use the tags: [IMG]link here[/IMG]


Ahh i tried that yesterday but it wouldn't let me upload from computer or url :Sad:  will have a play about tonight when i get home from work. I may be asking you again :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## princedracul

ITV has put up pictures for next week, 28 November - 2 December. One picture of Robert

----------

77unicorns (21-11-2016), Captainswan (21-11-2016), sderr (21-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

Thanks for posting :Smile:  
Ooh hot in a suit  :Embarrassment:  
Wonder if thats a staged pic or from a screen shot. Looks like hes about to take Aarons call.  I need to know what the call is about :Big Grin: 
You watch it be something like "what do you want for tea" :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

princedracul (21-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

Duplicate

----------


## princedracul

> Thanks for posting 
> Ooh hot in a suit  
> Wonder if thats a staged pic or from a screen shot. Looks like hes about to take Aarons call.  I need to know what the call is about
> You watch it be something like "what do you want for tea"


Robert always looks so good in a suit  :Love: 
I'm also bare curious about this call and how it all happens.
Honestly, that would be HILARIOUS.  :Lol:

----------


## Paul_Robs

Maxine has confirmed on Twitter that Aaron is definitely in the  29th November episode, no more detail as yet but it will be interesting to see how he distracts Robert from "Prison Break" ......  :Big Grin:

----------

princedracul (21-11-2016)

----------


## Captainswan

Thank you princedracul for the picture.
I love Robert in a suit.

----------

Paul_Robs (21-11-2016)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Thank you princedracul for the picture.
> I love Robert in a suit.


Yes I think we all do, very handsome, no wonder Aaron cannot resist  :Heart:

----------


## princedracul

> Maxine has confirmed on Twitter that Aaron is definitely in the  29th November episode, no more detail as yet but it will be interesting to see how he distracts Robert from "Prison Break" ......


Can't wait. I really want to know the details of this call  :Ponder:

----------


## princedracul

> Thank you princedracul for the picture.
> I love Robert in a suit.


No problem  :Big Grin: 

Me too  :Heart:

----------


## Captainswan

> Maxine has confirmed on Twitter that Aaron is definitely in the  29th November episode, no more detail as yet but it will be interesting to see how he distracts Robert from "Prison Break" ......


Who thought he wasn't going to be in the episode? 
I love Prison Break.

----------


## dees1

> Maxine has confirmed on Twitter that Aaron is definitely in the  29th November episode, no more detail as yet but it will be interesting to see how he distracts Robert from "Prison Break" ......


I could imagine many ways in which he could distract Robert.   Thanks for the heads up ;)

----------


## Perdita

> Any twists and turns brings drama which means screen time and im happy for that 
> 
> *When will we start getting the xmas stuff? Will we get more in the mags?
> *
> Ahh i tried that yesterday but it wouldn't let me upload from computer or url will have a play about tonight when i get home from work. I may be asking you again


Just a word of advice .. this is the General thread ... please no spoilers, there is a spoiler thread for them   :Smile:

----------

77unicorns (21-11-2016), Captainswan (21-11-2016), dees1 (21-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

> Who thought he wasn't going to be in the episode? 
> I love Prison Break.


A particular person in the other thread.  :Wal2l:

----------

Captainswan (21-11-2016), dees1 (21-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> Just a word of advice .. this is the General thread ... please no spoilers, there is a spoiler thread for them


No problem, Perdita.  :Smile:

----------


## dees1

> Just a word of advice .. this is the General thread ... please no spoilers, there is a spoiler thread for them


No problem, Perdita.  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (21-11-2016)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> A particular person in the other thread.


Correct.  :Nono:

----------

princedracul (21-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

Ooh spoilers should be good tonight 
"A jailbreak attempt leads to a vengeful act, will everyone stick to the facts? Meanwhile a sister has little tact."
Whis gunna be the one not sticking to the facts? Robert? Or will Bex embellish things? Cant wait to find out  :Big Grin:

----------

binky321 (21-11-2016), Paul_Robs (21-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> Ooh spoilers should be good tonight 
> "A jailbreak attempt leads to a vengeful act, will everyone stick to the facts? Meanwhile a sister has little tact."
> Whis gunna be the one not sticking to the facts? Robert? Or will Bex embellish things? Cant wait to find out


I can't wait for this.   God help us if it is Robert.  :Wal2l:      Well personally, I'm not bothered, just want to see Robert and Aaron again.  I'm chilled and positive :Thumbsup:

----------


## 77unicorns

> I can't wait for this.   God help us if it is Robert.      Well personally, I'm not bothered, just want to see Robert and Aaron again.  I'm chilled and positive


Haha well if its Robert i will laugh because he will get found out! Im not bothered either, just looking forward to having them on screen again, and planning their wedding  :Embarrassment:  whatever it is it cant be that bad if they discuss moving in :Smile:

----------


## sderr

> ITV has put up pictures for next week, 28 November - 2 December. One picture of Robert


Just dropping in to say hello. Thanks for this awesome picture of Robert in a suit.  Next week is worth watching just for that.

----------

princedracul (21-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> Just dropping in to say hello. Thanks for this awesome picture of Robert in a suit.  Next week is worth watching just for that.


Yeah forget the rest of the storyline.  Robert in a suit will make everything ok  :Wub:     He always look good.

----------


## lizann

really want lachlan and chrissie to get sent down

 i agree rob in his suit looks good

----------


## lizann

really want lachlan and chrissie to get sent down

 i agree rob in his suit looks good

----------


## dees1

> really want lachlan and chrissie to get sent down
> 
>  i agree rob in his suit looks good


Knowing the White family's ability to escape justice, he'll be let off and probably be given a pat on this back for admitting to it   :Smile:

----------


## dees1

> really want lachlan and chrissie to get sent down
> 
>  i agree rob in his suit looks good


Knowing the White family's ability to escape justice, he'll be let off and probably be given a pat on his back for admitting to it   :Smile:

----------


## princedracul

> Just dropping in to say hello. Thanks for this awesome picture of Robert in a suit.  Next week is worth watching just for that.


Hi and welcome!  :Heart: 

Absolutely. He classes things up a bit the moment he turns up in a suit.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 77unicorns

> Just dropping in to say hello. Thanks for this awesome picture of Robert in a suit.  Next week is worth watching just for that.


Welcome :Smile:  :Cheer: 
Yea, i wont be annoyed il be too busy  drooling :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 77unicorns

> really want lachlan and chrissie to get sent down
> 
>  i agree rob in his suit looks good


I wish they would. Or we could have a sinkhole swallow up home farm with them all inside :Big Grin: 
I wouldnt mind if they rescued Lawrence tho, i can tolerate him away from the others and would like more of his story :Smile:

----------


## angeldust

> Just dropping in to say hello. Thanks for this awesome picture of Robert in a suit.  Next week is worth watching just for that.


Hello  :Cheer:

----------

sderr (22-11-2016)

----------


## sderr

:Thumbsup: Thanks, I see we're all rejoicing at the prospect of seeing Robert wearing a suit.  There really need to be more formal occasions in Emmerdale village so we can see more of this.

----------


## princedracul

> Thanks, I see we're all rejoicing at the prospect of seeing Robert wearing a suit.  There really need to be more formal occasions in Emmerdale village so we can see more of this.


And throw Aaron in a suit into the mix as well.  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## 77unicorns

Some great stuff to come, timeline is interesting. :Ponder: 
1 Tuesday: jailbreak/aaron call/Bex threatens to reveal 
2 Wednesday: Bex reveals "how will Aaron react"?? :Ponder:  
3 Thursday: talk about buying the mill. 

Maybe Robert will tell Aaron himself on Tuesday;) and then when Bex does on Wednesday he already knows. Granted he will still be mad at Robert but he's considering moving in with him so he must be pleased ge was honest?? Can't wait for all this :Big Grin:

----------


## binky321

The whole thing looks like it's going to be good viewing for us with Rebecca being rejected followed by her telling Aaron,  :Cheer:  maybe Aaron will already know something, even if not it doesn't seem to cause major ructions if the very next day there is talk of buying the Mill with some arguing the only thing but that's no big deal. But them bickering could be comical like an old married couple already. 

The prison escape plan seems farcical, the security seems as poor as Emmerdale's police.  :Searchme: 

Bless Liv wanting to chip in with her 'gay brother dads' for a place  :Stick Out Tongue:  but given Robert got got half a million from pay off from Lawrence plus whatever he got in his divorce settlement does he need her to? Unless he or Aaron want them to co-own it together in some way?

It's going to be interesting to see what terms Robert is on with Rebecca after this and with Chrissie making her choose between him & her family also. She still sees him as the Robert she once knew and has completely underestimated his feelings for Aaron hopefully the penny drops for her about that by this point.

----------


## dees1

> The whole thing looks like it's going to be good viewing for us with Rebecca being rejected followed by her telling Aaron,  maybe Aaron will already know something, even if not it doesn't seem to cause major ructions if the very next day there is talk of buying the Mill with some arguing the only thing but that's no big deal. But them bickering could be comical like an old married couple already. 
> 
> The prison escape plan seems farcical, the security seems as poor as Emmerdale's police. 
> 
> Bless Liv wanting to chip in with her 'gay brother dads' for a place  but given Robert got got half a million from pay off from Lawrence plus whatever he got in his divorce settlement does he need her to? Unless he or Aaron want them to co-own it together in some way?
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see what terms Robert is on with Rebecca after this and with Chrissie making her choose between him & her family also. She still sees him as the Robert she once knew and has completely underestimated his feelings for Aaron hopefully the penny drops for her about that by this point.


I think the house is maybe Liv's way of saying thanks for them taking her in and it also helps solidify her presence in the village.   It's weird how much I love Liv's character after all the negative things I said about her when she arrived.   I still wish the Whites would leave.   I used to ship Ronnie and Lawrence but I'm not interested anymore.   Hope we have new people living at Home Farm this time next year.

----------

binky321 (22-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> The whole thing looks like it's going to be good viewing for us with Rebecca being rejected followed by her telling Aaron,  maybe Aaron will already know something, even if not it doesn't seem to cause major ructions if the very next day there is talk of buying the Mill with some arguing the only thing but that's no big deal. But them bickering could be comical like an old married couple already. 
> 
> The prison escape plan seems farcical, the security seems as poor as Emmerdale's police. 
> 
> Bless Liv wanting to chip in with her 'gay brother dads' for a place  but given Robert got got half a million from pay off from Lawrence plus whatever he got in his divorce settlement does he need her to? Unless he or Aaron want them to co-own it together in some way?
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see what terms Robert is on with Rebecca after this and with Chrissie making her choose between him & her family also. She still sees him as the Robert she once knew and has completely underestimated his feelings for Aaron hopefully the penny drops for her about that by this point.


I think the house is maybe Liv's way of saying thanks for them taking her in and it also helps solidify her presence in the village.   It's weird how much I love Liv's character after all the negative things I said about her when she arrived.   I still wish the Whites would leave.   I used to ship Ronnie and Lawrence but I'm not interested anymore.   Hope we have new people living at Home Farm this time next year.

----------


## 77unicorns

Awww liv is great, I didn't like her either at first because she was coming between Robert and Aaron but now shes all about them all together  :Wub: 

Rebecca has seriously underestimated the love Robert has for Aaron , she will be brought back to earth with a bump when she works it out! 

I want a new family at Hf too, sick of them, but out if them all I think Lawrence could be redeemed, especially if he is with Ronnie because he listens to him. So if they had to stay i would  say just him :Big Grin: Chrissie started the whole thing and has dragged Lawrence/Lachlan  with her although Lawrence is definitely not blameless. Lachlan can definitely go, they should have punished him more after Alicia,and Bex should of stayed with her yacht friends and never come to Emmerdale!

----------

binky321 (22-11-2016)

----------


## angeldust

So I assume Chrissie issues Rebecca with an ultimatum, either her family or Robert, she goes to Robert asking him if they can be together, he tells her no way jose, I want Aaron not you  :Cheer:  I am so glad that I've got next week off work so I can see this first hand  :Big Grin: 

Joking aside, I'm really looking forward to next week's episode because hopefully we can get some kind of closure and move on from this Rebecca/Robert nonsense. I know they're going to share a few more scenes but hopefully nowhere near as much as we've had lately. I'm just looking forward to seeing Robron and Liv together - I really like Liv now and I think the 3 of them make a great family unit  :Thumbsup: 

Re the Whites - why on earth did they turn Chrissie into a pantomime villain  :Thumbsdown: .

----------


## binky321

I've mostly liked Liv especially how she is a Robron shipper & when she got them to reunite after the Ryan kidnap fallout. She has a good heart but also a rebellious streak. I did think at first Aaron really didn't need to take her on as he did but it's worked out well with her interacting with other villagers in recent times so she can have stories independent from Aaron and isn't so much a 3rd wheel or hanger on.

I can see her wanting to give Aaron the money from the house to repay him but Aaron is likely going to resist that he didn't want Gordon's money himself and can't see him wanting Liv to spend her share on him but we'll see how they get around that, Liv does have a sneaky side like Robert they might find a way around it.


While I don't 'love' Lawrence he's done or has been the accomplice in some unforgivable acts. But he is a character with layers to him & I think Ronnie is Lawrence's saving grace he gives him more of a conscience than he expresses with his family where image & money is everything he is more human where Ronnie is concerned, I could see him sticking with him and it's nice to see some development in their story finally. 

It would be nice to get rid of the others Lachlan needs to be held accountable as does his mother and the less said about Rebecca the better just can't take to her regardless of the Robert situation - she is prepared to sell her family down the river for a fling 4 years ago something is not right there.  :Ponder:

----------


## Paul_Robs

Its all very exciting.

The prison break thing is a bit of a rinse and repeat with the Andy story seems a little odd they are doing it again which makes me think it actually will not happen as Aaron's call will put Robert off (I hope).

Bex is clearly deluded about her and Robert and I am thinking the whole kiss thing was just him playing her, when she choses to come to him I think he will give her a harsh rejection hence her telling Aaron (spite). I hope he gets the message across to her this time although she is clearly involved with Robron from what we have heard ???

Aaron knowing this news, interesting, will Rob have already told him? if not will he believe Bex or Robert? cannot wait !!!!!

Lots of Robron to come which is great news.  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## princedracul

> *I've mostly liked Liv* especially how she is a Robron shipper & when she got them to reunite after the Ryan kidnap fallout. She has a good heart but also a rebellious streak. I did think at first Aaron really didn't need to take her on as he did but it's worked out well with her interacting with other villagers in recent times so she can have stories independent from Aaron and isn't so much a 3rd wheel or hanger on.
> 
> I can see her wanting to give Aaron the money from the house to repay him but Aaron is likely going to resist that he didn't want Gordon's money himself and can't see him wanting Liv to spend her share on him but we'll see how they get around that, Liv does have a sneaky side like Robert they might find a way around it.
> 
> 
> While I don't 'love' Lawrence he's done or has been the accomplice in some unforgivable acts. But he is a character with layers to him & I think Ronnie is Lawrence's saving grace he gives him more of a conscience than he expresses with his family where image & money is everything he is more human where Ronnie is concerned, I could see him sticking with him and it's nice to see some development in their story finally. 
> 
> It would be nice to get rid of the others Lachlan needs to be held accountable as does his mother and the less said about Rebecca the better just can't take to her regardless of the Robert situation - she is prepared to sell her family down the river for a fling 4 years ago something is not right there.


I loved her since day one. Sure, she's some done some dumb stuff, but she' still just a kid. I was really proud of her last night for holding her own against that nasty reptile Pierce. I can't wait to see what reaction Aaron has to the Liv/Pierce drama. I hope he defends her.

Next week is going to be exciting! I can't wait to see how things unfold with Robron regarding Rebecca. The details of Aaron's call to Robert are so vague and mysterious. I need to know NOW ha ha.

Hope we get more Robron in the Saturday spoilers.

----------

binky321 (22-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

Tonight's Zak/Joanie scene... anyone think we'll get something similar between Robert and Aaron when the kiss is revealed? Because I do hope Aaron calls Robert out on not telling him about it. (I completely get why Robert hasn't but I'd still like to see how the fall out is going to be played.)

----------

Paul_Robs (24-11-2016)

----------


## Paul_Robs

I think Aaron will give Robert a pretty severe telling off for 1) spending more time with Rebecca when he told him not to 2) allowing any situation with Rebecca get to the stage where she thought she could kiss him. It hinges on what/how Rebecca tells Aaron, I think this will be far more interesting to watch play out, we know Robert starts to plan a new home with Aaron & Liv, if things were really bad I cannot see him going down this road so something interesting is going to happen next week, HOW EXCITING  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer: 

We know there is a wedding to plan, we know the Robron relationship works on "twists and turns" but Robert saved Aaron's life, was prepared to die with him rather than leave him alone, Aaron knows all of this so their relationship has moved to another level entirely.

Its all really exciting and positive.

----------

princedracul (24-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> I think Aaron will give Robert a pretty severe telling off for 1) spending more time with Rebecca when he told him not to 2) allowing any situation with Rebecca get to the stage where she thought she could kiss him. It hinges on what/how Rebecca tells Aaron, I think this will be far more interesting to watch play out, we know Robert starts to plan a new home with Aaron & Liv, if things were really bad I cannot see him going down this road so something interesting is going to happen next week, HOW EXCITING 
> 
> We know there is a wedding to plan, we know the Robron relationship works on "twists and turns" but Robert saved Aaron's life, was prepared to die with him rather than leave him alone, Aaron knows all of this so their relationship has moved to another level entirely.
> 
> Its all really exciting and positive.


I'm really enjoying a break from ED but can't wait for next week.  This week has been rubbish, storyline wise.    I mean I try to get excited about the Zak and Joanie storyline but I can't.   Belle just does my head in for some reason.  We need the boys back next week and am looking forward to them being in it most of the time up to Christmas.    Feeling positive about the next few months even with a few 'bumps in the road' thrown in.  :Lol:  :Cheer:

----------

princedracul (24-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

> I'm really enjoying a break from ED but can't wait for next week.  This week has been rubbish, storyline wise.    I mean I try to get excited about the Zak and Joanie storyline but I can't.   Belle just does my head in for some reason.  We need the boys back next week and am looking forward to them being in it most of the time up to Christmas.    Feeling positive about the next few months even with a few 'bumps in the road' thrown in.


I can't wait either ha ha. I'm gonna go on a supply run and it's going to be beautiful. This week has been really sub-par but I did enjoy the Joanie/Belle moments. I'm glad Belle is showing a bit of maturity and she and Joanie have worked things out. I was also really impressed with Joanie not letting Zak walk all over her. He should be the one leaving, not her. 

But I am so ready for Robron to be back. Absolutely cannot wait.  :Cheer:

----------


## Hhearn

Hi all I'm a long time lurker from the D.S appreciation thread- which I could never get on, as I couldn't set up an account! I've been here for the full 2 years and even before then when I watched the Aaron and Aaron/Jackson storyline!! I absolutely adore Robron,Danny, Ryan and all things Emmerdale! It's nice to see some familiar names on here- I did wonder where you all were!! I'm not surprised the negative vibe on D.S was really getting me down and I'm just a lurker so can imagine what it's like for posters... Anyway things seem so much more positive here which is so nice!!! - I think things will be fine with Robron and I'm looking foward to next week and beyond!!  xx

----------

dees1 (24-11-2016), Paul_Robs (24-11-2016), princedracul (24-11-2016)

----------


## Hhearn

duplicate

----------


## Perdita

> Hi all I'm a long time lurker from the D.S appreciation thread- which I could never get on, as I couldn't set up an account! I've been here for the full 2 years and even before then when I watched the Aaron and Aaron/Jackson storyline!! I absolutely adore Robron,Danny, Ryan and all things Emmerdale! It's nice to see some familiar names on here- I did wonder where you all were!! I'm not surprised the negative vibe on D.S was really getting me down and I'm just a lurker so can imagine what it's like for posters... Anyway things seem so much more positive here which is so nice!!! - I think things will be fine with Robron and I'm looking foward to next week and beyond!! �� xx


Welcome Hhearn, donÂ´t be a lurker, lets see you post  :Smile: 

You avoid duplicate posts by using the Go Advanced option when you post .. there is a glitch in the system that is causing it to double post .)

----------


## princedracul

> Hi all I'm a long time lurker from the D.S appreciation thread- which I could never get on, as I couldn't set up an account! I've been here for the full 2 years and even before then when I watched the Aaron and Aaron/Jackson storyline!! I absolutely adore Robron,Danny, Ryan and all things Emmerdale! It's nice to see some familiar names on here- I did wonder where you all were!! I'm not surprised the negative vibe on D.S was really getting me down and I'm just a lurker so can imagine what it's like for posters... Anyway things seem so much more positive here which is so nice!!! - I think things will be fine with Robron and I'm looking foward to next week and beyond!! �� xx


Hello and welcome!  :Cheer: 
I'm glad you've joined us in this little corner of positivity. (I'm really glad to have been invited here as well.)  :Wub:

----------


## Hhearn

Haha ok I'll try - I'm just such a seasoned lurker now!! Thanks for the welcome!  gonna miss Emmerdale tonight- good job there's no Robron, although I must say I do enjoy Emmerdale in its own right not just for Robron but it's always an added bonus

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Haha ok I'll try - I'm just such a seasoned lurker now!! Thanks for the welcome!  gonna miss Emmerdale tonight- good job there's no Robron, although I must say I do enjoy Emmerdale in its own right not just for Robron but it's always an added bonus


Welcome, I lurked for a long time but posted on DS in the end for quite a while, a few of us DS people here for some positivity ...... not long to wait for Robron now.

I think this week has had some upsides, I like Vadam and the Rhona/Pierce stuff has been good, Belle and Joanne is a vast improvement over the dreadful Kerry stuff, I use to like Kerry and Dan but its defended in to a farce now, I like the Emma/Barton boys stuff and thats got to move in to them finding out Mum killed Dad at some stage surely ???? So overall its not been that bad this week but I think we all miss Robron. Also looking forward to Finn/Aaron/Kasim playing out.

Overall if they keep some good writing on Robron + Rhona/Pierce/Vic/Adam/Emma/Barton Boys/Finn/Kasim + get Paddy back in to Aaron's life then things will be pretty good

----------


## Paul_Robs

Dupe

----------


## dees1

> Hi all I'm a long time lurker from the D.S appreciation thread- which I could never get on, as I couldn't set up an account! I've been here for the full 2 years and even before then when I watched the Aaron and Aaron/Jackson storyline!! I absolutely adore Robron,Danny, Ryan and all things Emmerdale! It's nice to see some familiar names on here- I did wonder where you all were!! I'm not surprised the negative vibe on D.S was really getting me down and I'm just a lurker so can imagine what it's like for posters... Anyway things seem so much more positive here which is so nice!!! - I think things will be fine with Robron and I'm looking foward to next week and beyond!! �� xx


Welcome, looking forward to chatting in upcoming days/weeks.   Yeah it's nice to have a break from negativity although I still post on there sometimes.   So we've got a new home and a wedding to look forward to.  What the hell is there to be negative about? :Ponder:  :Searchme:

----------

Paul_Robs (25-11-2016), princedracul (24-11-2016)

----------


## *RG83*

The king of positivity has arrived though im still at the other place too for my sins. Not going to be around much till next week mind as im quite enjoying not discussing too much.

----------

Captainswan (27-11-2016), dees1 (25-11-2016), Paul_Robs (25-11-2016), princedracul (25-11-2016)

----------


## Angelgirl

> I think Aaron will give Robert a pretty severe telling off for 1) spending more time with Rebecca when he told him not to 2) allowing any situation with Rebecca get to the stage where she thought she could kiss him. It hinges on what/how Rebecca tells Aaron, I think this will be far more interesting to watch play out, we know Robert starts to plan a new home with Aaron & Liv, if things were really bad I cannot see him going down this road so something interesting is going to happen next week, HOW EXCITING 
> 
> We know there is a wedding to plan, we know the Robron relationship works on "twists and turns" but Robert saved Aaron's life, was prepared to die with him rather than leave him alone, Aaron knows all of this so their relationship has moved to another level entirely.
> 
> Its all really exciting and positive.


What I don't like about the whole Robert/Rebecca thing is the way Robert doesn't actually try tooooo much to fend her off, apart from the first time. I think the part of him that's still the old Robert is enjoying the attention. I'd like to see the tables turned where they all go out one night and a bloke is all over Aaron and Robert can't handle it. It frustrates me that Aaron is constantly portrayed as the boyfriend who lacks so much self-esteem that he's convinced that Robert will eventually just walk away. The writers seem to forget that Aarons been out for far longer than Robert and quite confident and secure with his sexuality, as well as being a bloody good looking bloke, he would probably lamp Robert one......LOL!!!

----------

princedracul (26-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

> What I don't like about the whole Robert/Rebecca thing is the way Robert doesn't actually try tooooo much to fend her off, apart from the first time. I think the part of him that's still the old Robert is enjoying the attention. *I'd like to see the tables turned where they all go out one night and a bloke is all over Aaron and Robert can't handle it*. It frustrates me that Aaron is constantly portrayed as the boyfriend who lacks so much self-esteem that he's convinced that Robert will eventually just walk away. The writers seem to forget that Aarons been out for far longer than Robert and quite confident and secure with his sexuality, as well as being a bloody good looking bloke, he would probably lamp Robert one......LOL!!!


BIB: I know it's petty af, but I'd also enjoy seeing Robert properly jealous.

----------


## dees1

Back in my positive corner  :Big Grin: 

There's definitely no point in drawing major conclusions from the incomplete info we've been given this far.  You could drive yourself mad  :Smile:

----------

Captainswan (27-11-2016), princedracul (27-11-2016)

----------


## Captainswan

Looking forward to Emmerdale this week. ☺

Same, Julie.  
Back to the positive corner.

----------

dees1 (27-11-2016), princedracul (27-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> Looking forward to Emmerdale this week. ☺
> 
> Same, Julie.  
> Back to the positive corner.


You must feel like your head is battered.   It's a soap so it has to be dramatic.  This is nothing compared to the SL's from 2015, at least he's not trying to kill anyone this month.  Unless you know something we don't  :Lol:

----------

Captainswan (27-11-2016)

----------


## Captainswan

> You must feel like your head is battered.   It's a soap so it has to be dramatic.  This is nothing compared to the SL's from 2015, at least he's not trying to kill anyone this month.  Unless you know something we don't


My head does hurt after going on the thread.
Sometimes, I just get frustrated. I know, not everyone knows what I know etc.


Yes, it is a soap. Emmerdale don't want fluffy stuff, they are going to try and create drama. 
We have a Robron wedding to look forward too.

Shh. That is a top secret storyline.
This time it is Aaron who tries to kill Rebecca. 
The teaser is will she be dead or alive?  
It will be a long running storyline throughout 2017.

----------


## Captainswan

> You must feel like your head is battered.   It's a soap so it has to be dramatic.  This is nothing compared to the SL's from 2015, at least he's not trying to kill anyone this month.  Unless you know something we don't


My head does hurt after going on the thread.
Sometimes, I just get frustrated. I know, not everyone knows what I know etc.


Yes, it is a soap. Emmerdale don't want fluffy stuff, they are going to try and create drama. 
We have a Robron wedding to look forward too.

Shh. That is a top secret storyline.
This time it is Aaron who tries to kill Rebecca. 
The teaser is will she be dead or alive?  😱
It will be a long running storyline throughout 2017. 😆

----------

princedracul (27-11-2016)

----------


## angeldust

Thought I'd come back to this positive corner because I feel as though I'm banging my head against a brick wall on the other one  :Wal2l: . Personally I'm looking forward to the next couple of weeks and any twists and turns that there is - having the boys on our screen, whatever the drama is, is better than not seeing them at all  :Thumbsup:

----------


## angeldust

> My head does hurt after going on the thread.
> Sometimes, I just get frustrated. I know, not everyone knows what I know etc.
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a soap. Emmerdale don't want fluffy stuff, they are going to try and create drama. 
> We have a Robron wedding to look forward too.
> 
> Shh. That is a top secret storyline.
> This time it is Aaron who tries to kill Rebecca. 
> ...


LOL - some people would take you seriously  :Rotfl: . It was be really frustrating for you because people ask you for spoilers, so you're kind enough to give hints, and then when the same people start to freak out and work themselves up into a state and others point out what you actually said so there's nothing to worry about, these same posters who asked you in the first place turn round and say you don't know everything........well why ask you in the first place  :Wal2l:

----------


## dees1

We definitely need some emojis like these on DS.    Although some posts would just be emojis, no text.    

I do wonder what the point of watching a soap is, if you can't watch all of the twists and turns.   I love seeing domestic Robron but it would soon get boring.   I could just see the Spoilers for the week: :Readtherules: 

_Aaron beats Robert to cooking breakfast
Aaron and Robert argue over who's changing the bed
There is tension when Aaron forgets to put the top on the toothpaste.
_

I didn't want to know so far ahead about the Bex death spoilers.   I don't think I'll bother watching now.  :Rotfl:

----------

*RG83* (27-11-2016), princedracul (27-11-2016)

----------


## angeldust

We certainly do need these emojis on the other thread  :Thumbsup: . Anyway, I've just had a look at the Inside Soap 2 week edition and they are very misleading. They're showing the picture of Robert and Rebecca at James's funeral and it's the same wording that was from the previous episodes during the kiss week about them being as thick as thieves and Aaron noticing and being jealous - so I think some people are up in arms over things that have already been shown  :Ponder:

----------

Paul_Robs (27-11-2016)

----------


## pond21

well hello i feel the same i been a robron fan since day 1 and we have there wedding soon and we have there first xmas together as a couple i hope we get a robron next week its written by Maxine alderton shes great and i bet we will and we have Robron buying there first home as a couple and for Liv too

----------

Captainswan (27-11-2016), dees1 (27-11-2016)

----------


## *RG83*

I've had to escape that place as it's doing my head in. The smallest of thing sets people off to an obsessive level. I've said this before at least to a couple of people but I don't think ED want such a level of obsessive discussion. I've seen some shocking tweets directed at ED this weekend.

----------

Captainswan (27-11-2016), dees1 (27-11-2016)

----------


## *RG83*

> We definitely need some emojis like these on DS.    Although some posts would just be emojis, no text.    
> 
> I do wonder what the point of watching a soap is, if you can't watch all of the twists and turns.   I love seeing domestic Robron but it would soon get boring.   I could just see the Spoilers for the week:
> 
> _Aaron beats Robert to cooking breakfast
> Aaron and Robert argue over who's changing the bed
> There is tension when Aaron forgets to put the top on the toothpaste.
> _
> 
> I didn't want to know so far ahead about the Bex death spoilers.   I don't think I'll bother watching now.


I feel the same. If they had nothing to do but hug and kiss they wouldn't be on screen. You'd think even if new to ED that having watch the show while Robron were a thing that they'd grasp the concept that ED is heavy on the drama and light on the romance. I have an issue with this current stuff due to it's repetitive nature but the kiss isn't even relevant to me anymore lol.

----------

Paul_Robs (27-11-2016)

----------


## pond21

me too ive been a robron fan since day 1 and they been through so much togther and at ssw Rob has proved to eveyone and including Aaron he would die with with him when he saved Aaron and when he said he`s enough thats only proved thats uts Aaron he wants and always will and nobaody come close and when he touched Aaron arm and he nearly lost him twice and not again only proves he loves Aaron so much and will get more romantic Robron im sure sure and we have there first xmas together and buying a home together and the there wedding wow all good things to those who wait

----------


## dees1

> me too ive been a robron fan since day 1 and they been through so much togther and at ssw Rob has proved to eveyone and including Aaron he would die with with him when he saved Aaron and when he said he`s enough thats only proved thats uts Aaron he wants and always will and nobaody come close and when he touched Aaron arm and he nearly lost him twice and not again only proves he loves Aaron so much and will get more romantic Robron im sure sure and we have there first xmas together and buying a home together and the there wedding wow all good things to those who wait


Hi Matty.  :Thumbsup:  There's no way on this earth that ED would give us such good stuff to take away a few weeks later.   All this rinse and repeat stuff leads somewhere, I'm sure of it.  As RG says, it's the repetitive nature of it all that's tiresome.  I can live with the kiss and Bex/Rob scenes to be honest, just not the repeated seduction attempts.  But at least that may all be over soon and we can move on.  :Smile:    People get way too tied up in soaps.  I mean I'm obsessed with this couple but not to excess...honestly  :Lol:

----------


## Paul_Robs

Well I didn't come back here for a short while because it was so quiet, went back on DS, it was positive for a while (someone must have been off somewhere) and then that someone reappeared and the negativity started, I came back here and its been busy and POSITIVE.

I think the next 2 weeks will be brilliant, it will be dramatic, frustrating, tense and we have Robron on screen for what looks like quite a while so brilliant.

I am sure Robert will want to protect Aaron, how the kiss reveal and everything else plays out will be so exciting.

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## dees1

> Well I didn't come back here for a short while because it was so quiet, went back on DS, it was positive for a while (someone must have been off somewhere) and then that someone reappeared and the negativity started, I came back here and its been busy and POSITIVE.
> 
> I think the next 2 weeks will be brilliant, it will be dramatic, frustrating, tense and we have Robron on screen for what looks like quite a while so brilliant.
> 
> I am sure Robert will want to protect Aaron, how the kiss reveal and everything else plays out will be so exciting.


Hi.  I'm just going to post on both depending on the mood of DS  :Smile:    I think people underestimate his feelings for Aaron.   The word I like to use for Robert is misguided.  He just doesn't think sometimes before he acts, but when he realises he could lose Aaron, he panics.    I think we should know which way things are going after this week.  Who cares, they are back on screen.

----------


## *RG83*

I think the issue is that for some Robron being together hinges on whether they watch ED or not....For me I'd be watching anyway like I've done for years and together or not I like them both. Those cry babies who overdramatize every detail are those who will just stop watching if they don't get their own way.

----------


## dees1

> I think the issue is that for some Robron being together hinges on whether they watch ED or not....For me I'd be watching anyway like I've done for years and together or not I like them both. Those cry babies who overdramatize every detail are those who will just stop watching if they don't get their own way.


It's the level of dissection gets me  :Smile:    Everything goes under a microscope.   I've watched ED since 2010 anyway and I certainly wouldn't stop for any reason although I do fast forward some scenes.

----------

princedracul (27-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> I think the issue is that for some Robron being together hinges on whether they watch ED or not....For me I'd be watching anyway like I've done for years and together or not I like them both. Those cry babies who overdramatize every detail are those who will just stop watching if they don't get their own way.


It's the level of dissection gets me  :Smile:    Everything goes under a microscope.   I've watched ED since 2010 anyway and I certainly wouldn't stop for any reason although I do fast forward some scenes.

----------


## pond21

thats true enough ive watched Emmerdale for years even when it was Emmerdale Farm and when Aaron dingle came in first and even thought the Aaron+Jackson story was ok and Aaron`s coming out was great for most of the Aaron+Jackson was good but as soon as the train accident it went down from there and when Aaron back and Emmerdale brought Robron together that was great piece of writing and im still here to see the end for there Wedding of course there be drama thats what all soaps do have to go along with it but with Robron this will make Robron much more stronger from it and Aaron will belive Rob and cant wait for Aaron to have a go her cant wait

----------


## princedracul

I'm so ready for ED this week. I've got supplies and everything now. Fully on the fluffy bus!  :Love: 

(I'll say this though, the worst thing that's come out of this was popping on tumblr on my birthday and seeing the absolute sh** people were saying about Robert.  :Angry:  That his bisexuality made him some sort of sex pest and that EVERYTHING currently happening was 100% his fault and Rebecca is innocent.  :Nono: )

----------


## Paul_Robs

I am an ED watcher no matter what as well.

Just been in DS, Andy M has posted and Andy (the repeater) has accused him of bullying, in my opinion there isn't any type of bullying in Andy M's post. It drives me crazy over there and I am afraid it is really just one person who cases it.

----------


## dees1

> I am an ED watcher no matter what as well.
> 
> Just been in DS, Andy M has posted and Andy (the repeater) has accused him of bullying, in my opinion there isn't any type of bullying in Andy M's post. It drives me crazy over there and I am afraid it is really just one person who cases it.


I'll get Andy M back on here ;)

----------


## dees1

> I am an ED watcher no matter what as well.
> 
> Just been in DS, Andy M has posted and Andy (the repeater) has accused him of bullying, in my opinion there isn't any type of bullying in Andy M's post. It drives me crazy over there and I am afraid it is really just one person who cases it.


I'll get Andy M back on here ;)

----------

Paul_Robs (27-11-2016)

----------


## pond21

i do sometimes do that but for most its for Our Robron yeah  i just thought of something we know Robron buys Mill cottage yeah there Wedding could there of maybe a marquee yeah its like i said i been with Robron since day 1 and i think most of us have been its been ups and downs and they come through it and this will be just like that but his time i think Aaron trust Rob and have a go at becca to stay away or he will have him to answer to yeah btw i dont it much by the likes yeah they must sorted out if buy thursday they talk about the move yeah and im sure maxine who wrote tues ep could surprise us with a nice kiss to keep us sweet yeah and i think we get more romantic secenes to come

----------


## SweetChild

Hi guys, thought I would come join you over here for a bit as I am letting the other thread get to me and end up posting things I immediately regret.

----------

Paul_Robs (27-11-2016), princedracul (27-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> Hi guys, thought I would come join you over here for a bit as I am letting the other thread get to me and end up posting things I immediately regret.


yay you're here  :Thumbsup: 

You can only take so much until you snap  :Smile:   My wall has a big dent in  :Wal2l:  :Rotfl:

----------

SweetChild (27-11-2016)

----------


## SweetChild

"you can only take so much until you snap" As Rebecca might find out soon  :Rotfl:  Thank you for the invite and the welcome. I still feel bad about snapping, he just frustrates me.

----------


## princedracul

> Hi guys, thought I would come join you over here for a bit as I am letting the other thread get to me and end up posting things I immediately regret.


Welcome!  :Thumbsup:

----------

SweetChild (27-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

Hello  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer: 

Busy weekend but still positive! Welcome ehearn sweet child and RG :Thumbsup: 

I am still thinking there is more to all this! Purposely showing us the angsty bits. Looking forward to it all, and lbr, if it was all sweetness with no angst/drama would it be the same :Confused:  no! I am here for that, its what makes them who they are, they would be boring otherwise!

----------


## dees1

> As Rebecca might find out soon


Let's hope so.   I still want to know how she's going to become likeable.   It's all very confusing but it's impossible to work out without knowing more, so I've stopped trying.   Let's just enjoy the rollercoaster ride that Robron has always been.   Can't wait until he have some stuff to discuss after the eps this week, as we're not supposed to discuss spoilers on here  :Smile:

----------


## dees1

> As Rebecca might find out soon


Let's hope so.   I still want to know how she's going to become likeable.   It's all very confusing but it's impossible to work out without knowing more, so I've stopped trying.   Let's just enjoy the rollercoaster ride that Robron has always been.   Can't wait until he have some stuff to discuss after the eps this week, as we're not supposed to discuss spoilers on here  :Smile:

----------


## dees1

> Busy weekend but still positive! Welcome ehearn sweet child and RG
> 
> I am still thinking there is more to all this! Purposely showing us the angsty bits. Looking forward to it all, and lbr, if it was all sweetness with no angst/drama would it be the same no! I am here for that, its what makes them who they are, they would be boring otherwise!


Yay   :Clap:  :Clap: 

They are defo showing us angst to spark a reaction.   See I don't mind a bit of angst.  Watching the Lodge or Scrapyard scene from last year doesn't bother me.   I love to see the sparks flying between them when they argue.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## princedracul

> Hello 
> 
> Busy weekend but still positive! Welcome ehearn sweet child and RG
> 
> I am still thinking there is more to all this! Purposely showing us the angsty bits. Looking forward to it all, and lbr, if it was all sweetness with no angst/drama would it be the same no! *I am here for that, its what makes them who they are, they would be boring otherwise!*


Hope your weekend was the good kind of busy.

BIB: Absolutely agree!  :Heart:

----------


## *RG83*

Flipping hell he's stirring again on there with his spoilers. Not sure why people can't see that if Robert wanted Rebecca he'd have already had her.....It's hardly like cheating is against his moral code. I expect to see Aaron really flip out soon and probably angrily dump Rob in the heat of the moment.

----------


## dees1

I would love to see more Robert and Paddy scenes esp if Padders is staying over at the pub  :Smile:

----------


## angeldust

I'm losing the will to live with that other thread - it's so negative and depressing and now there's accusations of bullying - I mean what the hell is going on  :Wal2l:  :Searchme:  Maybe I'm being naive but why can't people just wait and watch to see what's going to happen instead of getting themselves so worked up about a fictional couple  :Thumbsdown: . Don't get me wrong....I love watching Emmerdale and I absolutely adore Robron.....it's great escapism from real life.....but why all the pages and pages of constant negativity  :Angry: 

I'm just going to get into my happy bubble and look forward to watching what they've got in store for us - and keep posting on this lovely thread  :Wub:

----------


## princedracul

> I would love to see more Robert and Paddy scenes esp if Padders is staying over at the pub


Me too! They have some of the best scenes together. Dominic and Ryan can really work off each other, it's great.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dees1

> Flipping hell he's stirring again on there with his spoilers. Not sure why people can't see that if Robert wanted Rebecca he'd have already had her.....It's hardly like cheating is against his moral code. I expect to see Aaron really flip out soon and probably angrily dump Rob in the heat of the moment.


I hope Aaron does dump Rob for a day or so, so he gets a wake-up call to the way he's disregarded his feelings about Bex.  But Robert is not cheating with her, is he?  Some people (not on here) talk as though he has either cheated with her or would if he had the chance. (like he's had 103 chances already).     I'll be on here for the foreseeable future i think.    

I mean just because we're upset about Bex's involvement does mean we have to be in the depths of despair about the whole SL  :Ponder:

----------


## dees1

> I'm just going to get into my happy bubble and look forward to watching what they've got in store for us - and keep posting on this lovely thread


Yeah exactly.  I've got better things to do than grump over every aspect of the SL.

----------


## dees1

> I'm just going to get into my happy bubble and look forward to watching what they've got in store for us - and keep posting on this lovely thread


Yeah exactly.  I've got better things to do than grump over every aspect of the SL.

----------


## princedracul

> I hope Aaron does dump Rob for a day or so, so he gets a wake-up call to the way he's disregarded his feelings about Bex.  But Robert is not cheating with her, is he?  Some people (not on here) talk as though he has either cheated with her or would if he had the chance. (like he's had 103 chances already).     I'll be on here for the foreseeable future i think.    
> 
> I mean just because we're upset about Bex's involvement does mean we have to be in the depths of despair about the whole SL


I'm also hoping for a bit of a break between them. Robert seems to have lost a bit of perspective and I think a temporary break will put it all back into focus again. (And also because their break ups tend to lead to better make ups.  :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## dees1

> (And also because their break ups tend to lead to better make ups.  )


We can only hope we get to see that scene  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 77unicorns

> Yay  
> 
> They are defo showing us angst to spark a reaction.   See I don't mind a bit of angst.  Watching the Lodge or Scrapyard scene from last year doesn't bother me.   I love to see the sparks flying between them when they argue.


 Well like Robert says "the bigger the scrap..." ;) :Big Grin:  I like to see the fire and passion too,bet we'll have some of that when this crap is over with with bex! 



> Hope your weekend was the good kind of busy.
> 
> BIB: Absolutely agree!


 Well it started off that way but now have a poorly child so been on sick duty :Sick:  but ok now hopefully so can relax a little. :Smile: 



> Flipping hell he's stirring again on there with his spoilers. Not sure why people can't see that if Robert wanted Rebecca he'd have already had her.....It's hardly like cheating is against his moral code. I expect to see Aaron really flip out soon and probably angrily dump Rob in the heat of the moment.


I dont take much notic of his spoilers. Ed are purposely showing those pics/spoilers/trailers etc. They want us to think worse case scenario and it's working for some. I'd like to think there's more to it than we know or what they are letting on. Like you say, if he wanted her in bed,he would of had her by now, and more than once. :Lol:

----------


## princedracul

> Well it started off that way but now have a poorly child so been on sick duty but ok now hopefully so can relax a little.


Oh no, I hope they feel better and get well soon!  :Wub:

----------


## dees1

I suppose the benefit of being Christmas is that we'll have the spoilers for the HF break in week on Tues/Wed night (not sure which) and then Xmas spoilers on Friday  :Smile:

----------

princedracul (27-11-2016)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Flipping hell he's stirring again on there with his spoilers. Not sure why people can't see that if Robert wanted Rebecca he'd have already had her.....It's hardly like cheating is against his moral code. I expect to see Aaron really flip out soon and probably angrily dump Rob in the heat of the moment.


I know I got drawn in and immediately wished I had just signed off and come here, the guy is completely mad !!!!

I am positive, there will be some difficult scenes coming but I think we will see some pretty good twists as well otherwise all this hype about Bex has been for nothing ... As you say RG Rob could have had Bex on more than on occasion and he hasn't - say not more.

----------


## 77unicorns

> Oh no, I hope they feel better and get well soon!


Getting there, just chilled now watching polar express  :Big Grin: 




> I suppose the benefit of being Christmas is that we'll have the spoilers for the HF break in week on Tues/Wed night (not sure which) and then Xmas spoilers on Friday


And no doubt they will make out to be worse case scenario  :Big Grin:  but im here for  that and to read between the lines.  :Lweek:  :Rotfl: 
Roll on Christmas, give it to me nowwwww :Lol:

----------


## pond1968

> Getting there, just chilled now watching polar express 
> 
> 
> And no doubt they will make out to be worse case scenario  but im here for  that and to read between the lines. 
> Roll on Christmas, give it to me nowwwww


 hiya im here we have a month of Robron to xmas and im sure we have some romantic along the wat and im the bus still lol :Big Grin:  and by the sounds of it that Robron do buy mill cottage wow we have Robron`s ist xmas together and a new home and a lovely romantic wedding to see would it lovely if they had there wedding at mill cott? or there special place a barn wedding?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 77unicorns

> hiya im here we have a month of Robron to xmas and im sure we have some romantic along the wat and im the bus still lol and by the sounds of it that Robron do buy mill cottage wow we have Robron`s ist xmas together and a new home and a lovely romantic wedding to see would it lovely if they had there wedding at mill cott? or there special place a barn wedding?


yea they're buying Mill and there is a set built for that so we should have some good scenes. Im excited to see them bumbling around their own house as a family :Smile:  Can't wait for the wedding and I would love it to be at their barn :Love:  how fitting for them.

----------


## Captainswan

> I suppose the benefit of being Christmas is that we'll have the spoilers for the HF break in week on Tues/Wed night (not sure which) and then Xmas spoilers on Friday


Tomorrow, we have the usual AAS/Soaplife magazine scans out.
No midnight spoilers.

The HF break in week spoilers come out on Wednesday Night (Thursday).
I won't have time to post the spoilers then, since I have to get up early that Thursday for an important meeting.

The spoilers are coming really quickly for Christmas. By the 3rd Dec, you will have all the December spoilers out.

----------

77unicorns (27-11-2016), angeldust (27-11-2016), Paul_Robs (27-11-2016)

----------


## pond1968

thank you kirsten and do think we get a Robron kiss this week ? i know maxine has wrote the hour long episode on tuesday? and do think we get a Robron kiss this xmas? if they moved in by then

----------


## Sug-din

Hi - I was advised to come on here for a bit of positivity and also came on to se if I can get my sanity back.  Hope it's OK to drop in? :Smile:

----------

Captainswan (27-11-2016), dees1 (27-11-2016), Paul_Robs (27-11-2016)

----------


## Captainswan

> thank you kirsten and do think we get a Robron kiss this week ? i know maxine has wrote the hour long episode on tuesday? and do think we get a Robron kiss this xmas? if they moved in by then


I doubt they will move in yet.
The Mill will need fixing up yet. It is too soon at the moment.

I haven't watched the episodes so wouldn't know if we have a kiss or not.
I do expect some nice Robron scenes coming up.. I love the fluffy stuff and the angsty stuff.
Kissing or arguing.. bring it all on.

----------

dees1 (27-11-2016), Paul_Robs (27-11-2016), princedracul (27-11-2016)

----------


## Captainswan

> Hi - I was advised to come on here for a bit of positivity and also came on to se if I can get my sanity back.  Hope it's OK to drop in?


Hello!!
Welcome to the thread/forum.
Everyone is welcome.

----------


## dees1

> Hi - I was advised to come on here for a bit of positivity and also came on to se if I can get my sanity back.  Hope it's OK to drop in?


Welcome   :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 77unicorns

*All them months ago on the village tour, i would never have dreamt that this image would be so iconic* :Wub:

----------

Paul_Robs (27-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

> Hi - I was advised to come on here for a bit of positivity and also came on to se if I can get my sanity back.  Hope it's OK to drop in?


hello and welcome  :Cheer:

----------


## 77unicorns

:Embarrassment:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Embarrassment: OMG why is my image soooooo BIG
even worse, its missed off the actual building its sooo large pmsl  :Rotfl:

----------

Paul_Robs (27-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

How do you add pics?

----------


## dees1

> OMG why is my image soooooo BIG
> even worse, its missed off the actual building its sooo large pmsl


Is it the trees they're moving in to?  :Rotfl:

----------


## angeldust

> Hi - I was advised to come on here for a bit of positivity and also came on to se if I can get my sanity back.  Hope it's OK to drop in?


Hello and welcome  :Cheer:

----------


## Captainswan

> How do you add pics?


Click on the picture icon. It has a tree inside the frame icon. 
Put the URL into the box.

----------

dees1 (27-11-2016), Paul_Robs (27-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

> Is it the trees they're moving in to?


haha i added the link from my imgur account but its supersized it :Lol:  

yep definitley a tree house! Rob has had some practice in swinging from trees so he'll be ok  :Rotfl:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi - I was advised to come on here for a bit of positivity and also came on to se if I can get my sanity back.  Hope it's OK to drop in?


Welcome  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dees1

My pic of Mill Cottage from tour

----------


## 77unicorns

try again lol  :Big Grin: 
ETA. DELETED as it was the same  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> haha i added the link from my imgur account but its supersized it 
> 
> yep definitley a tree house! Rob has had some practice in swinging from trees so he'll be ok


Brilliant and hilarious - Rob likes trees doesn't he, another place to practice hide the sausage with Aaron (sorry how rude)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pond1968

> Hi - I was advised to come on here for a bit of positivity and also came on to se if I can get my sanity back.  Hope it's OK to drop in?


hello and a warm welcolme look whats comming up with our Robron they buying there first home together and there first xmas as a couple and the big thing next year Robron wedding and im sure we have some loveley romantic scenes along the way

----------

Paul_Robs (27-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

> Click on the picture icon. It has a tree inside the frame icon. 
> Put the URL into the box.


how come yours is a better size :Ponder:  :Big Grin:

----------


## pond1968

hiya how you save Robron pics and videos ? i want to have a nice Robron picture for my profile yeah and not sure how post any photos matt

----------


## Captainswan

> how come yours is a better size


I had to resize it.
Here is yours resized. 


If you do want to post it in HQ. 
You could do it as a attachment.

----------

77unicorns (27-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

> I had to resize it.
> 
> 
> If you do want to post it in HQ. 
> You could do it as a attachment.


How do you resize?? Am i missing something?? :Embarrassment:

----------


## 77unicorns

> hiya how you save Robron pics and videos ? i want to have a nice Robron picture for my profile yeah and not sure how post any photos matt


Go onto settings then you can click on edit avatar and edit profile  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Captainswan

> hiya how you save Robron pics and videos ? i want to have a nice Robron picture for my profile yeah and not sure how to post any photos matt


If you want any Robron images. You can Google Robron and a lot of images come up.
To save them, right click it and save image as. 

To post it as a profile pic. Go to your settings.
In the left hand side,  there is a section where it says Profile Picture.
You can type in the url or post it from your computer.
There is a 64KB file linit,  plus has to be 100Ã100 pixels.

I hope this helped.

----------

dees1 (27-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

Try again, think iv sussed it :Thumbsup: 

I miss seeing this above the door

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Captainswan

> How do you resize?? Am i missing something??


I normally resize images through power point.
You can insert the image, and make the picture smaller.

Or you can do it online.

Upload the image, go to the resize section.
Change the Pixels.

Example of Julies pic.

----------

77unicorns (27-11-2016), dees1 (27-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

[QUOTE]


> I normally resize images through power point.
> You can insert the image, and make the picture smaller.
> 
> Or you can do it online.
> 
> Upload the image, go to the resize section.
> Change the Pixels.




LOL I noticed at the bottom of imgur you can change the size of thumbnail so i just clicked on medium and it worked :Big Grin:  YAY
BUT have saved that link for future reference so thankyou :Bow:

----------

Captainswan (27-11-2016)

----------


## pond1968

> If you want any Robron images. You can Google Robron and a lot of images come up.
> To save them, right click it and save image as. 
> 
> To post it as a profile pic. Go to your settings.
> In the left hand side,  there is a section where it says Profile Picture.
> You can type in the url or post it from your computer.
> There is a 64KB file linit,  plus has to be 100Ã100 pixels.
> 
> I hope this helped.


thank you kirsten thats a great help hope i find some good pics of robron on google

----------

Captainswan (27-11-2016)

----------


## pond1968

> If you want any Robron images. You can Google Robron and a lot of images come up.
> To save them, right click it and save image as. 
> 
> To post it as a profile pic. Go to your settings.
> In the left hand side,  there is a section where it says Profile Picture.
> You can type in the url or post it from your computer.
> There is a 64KB file linit,  plus has to be 100Ã100 pixels.
> 
> I hope this helped.


thank you kirsten thats a great help hope i find some good pics of robron on google

----------


## Raaron

Hi everyone! :Smile: 

New to this thread - came here from the other place :Ninja: 

Loving the positivity :Heart: 

Raaron

----------

Captainswan (27-11-2016), dees1 (27-11-2016), Paul_Robs (27-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> Hi everyone!
> 
> New to this thread - came here from the other place
> 
> Loving the positivity
> 
> Raaron


Yay and welcome to the home of positive thoughts  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  (With the odd negative one thrown in for good measure  :Rotfl: )

Looks like we could have get some good Robron stuff on Tuesday by the looks of Maxine's tweets.  

*Maxine  ‏- no one else comes close, remember?

Fan - Yea WE do, but DOES Robert is the question?

Maxine -  Find out on Tuesday  xxx*

----------

Captainswan (27-11-2016), Raaron (27-11-2016)

----------


## Captainswan

Welcome Raaron!
Have fun posting.

Happy to help. ☺

----------

Raaron (27-11-2016)

----------


## Captainswan

Welcome Raaron!
Have fun posting.

Happy to help. ☺


Has anyone posted the Inside Soap scans?

----------


## Sug-din

Thanks for the welcome folks. Please bear with me until I get used to the terminology and things I can use on here.  Feeling more positive already!

----------


## Sug-din

Thanks for the welcome folks. Please bear with me until I get used to the terminology and things I can use on here.  Feeling more positive already!😀

----------


## princedracul

> Thanks for the welcome folks. Please bear with me until I get used to the terminology and things I can use on here.  Feeling more positive already!😀


Hey~ welcome!

Just a quick note, to avoid duplicate posts, use the 'go advanced' option when making a post.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (27-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

> Hi everyone!
> 
> New to this thread - came here from the other place
> 
> Loving the positivity
> 
> Raaron


Welcome!  :Love:

----------

Raaron (27-11-2016)

----------


## Captainswan

If anyone does need help regarding posting and posting images etc.
You can get help from the FAQ  section. 

If this doesn't help. You can post it in the thread.

----------

77unicorns (27-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

> New to this thread - came here from the other place
> 
> Loving the positivity
> 
> Raaron


Welcome  :Cheer: 
Have some robron  :Wub: 
[IMG][/IMG]

(getting the hang of this now lol) :Big Grin:

----------

Captainswan (27-11-2016), dees1 (27-11-2016), Raaron (27-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> Thanks for the welcome folks. Please bear with me until I get used to the terminology and things I can use on here.  Feeling more positive already!��


I'm still clueless after a week, so don't worry.  Just enjoying the positive stuff, should be much more to discuss this coming week too.

----------

Sug-din (27-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

> Welcome Raaron!
> Have fun posting.
> 
> Happy to help. ☺
> 
> 
> Has anyone posted the Inside Soap scans?


Not seen them  :Confused:

----------


## dees1

> Welcome 
> Have some robron 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> (getting the hang of this now lol)


Why did you pick such a boring picture?   :Rotfl:

----------


## princedracul

> Looks like we could have get some good Robron stuff on Tuesday by the looks of Maxine's tweets.  
> 
> *Maxine  ‏- no one else comes close, remember?
> 
> Fan - Yea WE do, but DOES Robert is the question?����
> 
> Maxine -  Find out on Tuesday  xxx*


Ahh, I can't wait! Can it be Tuesday?  :Heart:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi everyone!
> 
> New to this thread - came here from the other place
> 
> Loving the positivity
> 
> Raaron



Welcome to positive, no repeat land ...  great to see you  :Big Grin:

----------

Raaron (27-11-2016)

----------


## Captainswan

> Yay and welcome to the home of positive thoughts  (With the odd negative one thrown in for good measure )
> 
> Looks like we could have get some good Robron stuff on Tuesday by the looks of Maxine's tweets.  
> 
> *Maxine  ‏- no one else comes close, remember?
> 
> Fan - Yea WE do, but DOES Robert is the question?����
> 
> Maxine -  Find out on Tuesday  xxx*


How did I miss this post.
I wonder, what the answer will be.   :Smile: 

Looks like a great ep.

----------

Paul_Robs (27-11-2016)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Welcome Raaron!
> Have fun posting.
> 
> Happy to help. ☺
> 
> 
> Has anyone posted the Inside Soap scans?


I don't remember seeing them.

----------


## Paul_Robs

> How did I miss this post.
> I wonder, what the answer will be.  
> 
> Looks like a great ep.


Let's hope it brings a big  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  to our faces.

----------


## Captainswan

I wondered about the scans because tomorrow, I can post the AAS/SL stuff.
So, I will try to post the Inside Soap scans too.

----------

dees1 (27-11-2016), Paul_Robs (27-11-2016), princedracul (27-11-2016)

----------


## Captainswan

> Let's hope it brings a big  to our faces.


I think, it will. ☺

----------

Paul_Robs (27-11-2016), princedracul (27-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

> I wondered about the scans because tomorrow, I can post the AAS/SL stuff.
> So, I will try to post the Inside Soap scans too.


You're the best!  :Love:

----------


## Sug-din

Not saying much at the minute just enjoying reading all the good vibes that are coming through.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dees1

> How did I miss this post.
> I wonder, what the answer will be.  
> 
> Looks like a great ep.


I'm starting to think that the answer will be NO.  I think Robert has forgotten his feelings for Aaron and he'll be in bed with Bex by the end of Tues ep.   :Sick: 

Oh sorry.... wrong thread  :Rotfl:

----------

Captainswan (27-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> Not saying much at the minute just enjoying reading all the good vibes that are coming through.


Nothing wrong with that :Smile:

----------


## 77unicorns

> Why did you pick such a boring picture?


Hahaha :Lol:  Try this

nope, doesnt like gifs  :Sad:

----------


## 77unicorns

> I'm starting to think that the answer will be NO.  I think Robert has forgotten his feelings for Aaron and he'll be in bed with Bex by the end of Tues ep.  
> 
> Oh sorry.... wrong thread


 :Rotfl:   :Lweek:   :Moonie:

----------


## binky321

I'm looking forward to them coming back on screen this week & this Robecca stuff is just filler really until it's time for something better next year  :Angel:  , annoying but I'm not going to get bent out of shape over it too much  :Smile:

----------


## princedracul

> I'm looking forward to them coming back on screen this week & this Robecca stuff is just filler really until it's time for something better next year  , annoying but I'm not going to get bent out of shape over it too much


Same. I am just looking forward to finally seeing the boys again. It feels like it's been ages.  :Crying:

----------

Paul_Robs (27-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

> Let's hope it brings a big  to our faces.


 Cant wait to see what happens :Big Grin: 



> Not saying much at the minute just enjoying reading all the good vibes that are coming through.


full of Robron goodness :Love: 



As regards to the 15th Dec, I think theres more to that ep. 

_Wednesday December 14th

Aaron comforts Liv when he finds out she was telling the truth.
Thursday December 15th

Aaron’s mood gets better — before it gets worse!

7pm: Will Aaron succeed as he carries out a daring plan?

8pm: Liv is delighted when Aaron reveals his plans for the future to her.

Wednesday December 14th

Liv begs Aaron for help.
Thursday December 15th — 7pm

Aaron takes drastic action.
Thursday December 15th — 8pm

Will Aaron and Rebecca sort their differences?
_

Is robert keeping Bex occupied for distraction  maybe? As wasnt that the date what the clip on the advert was from :Ponder:  Aaron will know more I think, doesnt mean he has to be happy about it though.

----------

sderr (27-11-2016)

----------


## princedracul

Just had a read through the other thread... why is 'wait and see' such a hard concept for some to grasp? I enjoy getting spoilers and watching the preview clips, but I am fully aware that to get the full handle on things, I have to watch the episodes as they play out before jumping to wild conclusions. My mind is blown by some of the reactions going on now...

(A bit off topic, but I've started watching a Norwegian series and I have to keep myself from watching the clips they put since it's exactly what happens on screen during the aggregated episode. This is the one instance where the less I know, the better ha ha.)

----------


## sderr

Too much negativity over a DS.  I swear discussing politics is more cheerful.  Any rate I am taking the latest spoilers with a massive grain of salt.  Its all Rebecca plotting and Aaron counter plotting and Robert is suspiciously absent from them.  Which is interesting.  I'd guess we don't really know what's going on yet.

----------


## dees1

> Just had a read through the other thread... why is 'wait and see' such a hard concept for some to grasp? I enjoy getting spoilers and watching the preview clips, but I am fully aware that to get the full handle on things, I have to watch the episodes as they play out before jumping to wild conclusions. My mind is blown by some of the reactions going on now...
> 
> (A bit off topic, but I've started watching a Norwegian series and I have to keep myself from watching the clips they put since it's exactly what happens on screen during the aggregated episode. This is the one instance where the less I know, the better ha ha.)





> Too much negativity over a DS.  I swear discussing politics is more cheerful.  Any rate I am taking the latest spoilers with a massive grain of salt.  Its all Rebecca plotting and Aaron counter plotting and Robert is suspiciously absent from them.  Which is interesting.  I'd guess we don't really know what's going on yet.


Couldn't agree more with both of you.   I'm happy to wait and see  :Lol:

----------


## *RG83*

Did everyone get a heads up about coming here? I feel we're missing quite a few, then again some of these names are confusing me as they're not the same as on DS.

Do we think Robron will have a honeymoon?

----------


## *RG83*

Double post for some reason  :Ponder: .

----------


## 77unicorns

> Did everyone get a heads up about coming here? I feel we're missing quite a few, then again some of these names are confusing me as they're not the same as on DS.
> 
> Do we think Robron will have a honeymoon?


Mumto here

If you click on go advanced when you post it prevents duplicates :Thumbsup:

----------


## angeldust

> Hi everyone!
> 
> New to this thread - came here from the other place
> 
> Loving the positivity
> 
> Raaron


Hello and welcome  :Cheer:

----------

Raaron (27-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

> Just had a read through the other thread... why is 'wait and see' such a hard concept for some to grasp? I enjoy getting spoilers and watching the preview clips, but I am fully aware that to get the full handle on things, I have to watch the episodes as they play out before jumping to wild conclusions. My mind is blown by some of the reactions going on now...
> 
> (A bit off topic, but I've started watching a Norwegian series and I have to keep myself from watching the clips they put since it's exactly what happens on screen during the aggregated episode. This is the one instance where the less I know, the better ha ha.)





> Too much negativity over a DS.  I swear discussing politics is more cheerful.  Any rate I am taking the latest spoilers with a massive grain of salt.  Its all Rebecca plotting and Aaron counter plotting and Robert is suspiciously absent from them.  Which is interesting.  I'd guess we don't really know what's going on yet.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wal2l:  YEP :Big Grin:

----------


## princedracul

> Did everyone get a heads up about coming here? I feel we're missing quite a few, then again some of these names are confusing me as they're not the same as on DS.
> 
> Do we think Robron will have a honeymoon?


I'm laoghaire on DS.  :Big Grin: 

I do hope they get a honeymoon...

----------


## Sug-din

This may be a daft question but is there a way to stop getting emails every time someone posts on here. It's great to see what people are saying but it could fill my email box up a bit?

----------


## dees1

We did contact some others but they wanted to stay on DS.  I think it's ok to post on both  :Smile:

----------


## angeldust

> I'm starting to think that the answer will be NO.  I think Robert has forgotten his feelings for Aaron and he'll be in bed with Bex by the end of Tues ep.  
> 
> Oh sorry.... wrong thread


 :Rotfl:  :Moonie:  :Lol:

----------


## dees1

> This may be a daft question but is there a way to stop getting emails every time someone posts on here. It's great to see what people are saying but it could fill my email box up a bit?


Go to Forum Actions on the menu at the top.  Go to forum settings (third option up from bottom left of screen), Go to Default Thread Subscription Mode drop down menu and select DO NOT SUBSCRIBE option.  This is a guess  :Smile:

----------


## angeldust

> Just had a read through the other thread... why is 'wait and see' such a hard concept for some to grasp? I enjoy getting spoilers and watching the preview clips, but I am fully aware that to get the full handle on things, I have to watch the episodes as they play out before jumping to wild conclusions. My mind is blown by some of the reactions going on now...
> 
> (A bit off topic, but I've started watching a Norwegian series and I have to keep myself from watching the clips they put since it's exactly what happens on screen during the aggregated episode. This is the one instance where the less I know, the better ha ha.)


I know..  yesterday all I kept saying on there was why don't we just wait and see what happens - I sounded like a broken record - it was so frustrating  :Wal2l:

----------


## princedracul

> This may be a daft question but is there a way to stop getting emails every time someone posts on here. It's great to see what people are saying but it could fill my email box up a bit?


I believe you go into your settings, then go to 'forum settings' and under messaging & notification, go to the drop down box below 'default thread subscription mode' and select 'through control panel only'. I think this should stop e-mail notifications but keep you subscribed to the thread.

----------

Sug-din (27-11-2016)

----------


## Sug-din

> We did contact some others but they wanted to stay on DS.  I think it's ok to post on both


I've changed my user name slightly but I'm sure you worked that out.😀

----------


## princedracul

> I know..  yesterday all I kept saying on there was why don't we just wait and see what happens - I sounded like a broken record - it was so frustrating


I'm glad I had a pretty busy weekend (my birthday, I'm old now ha ha) that kept me away from it. I only went on today to see what everyone was talking about earlier in this thread about the negativity.  :Sick:

----------


## dees1

Don't watch this if you're sensitive about the Bex/Rob kiss scenes or hate swearing.  I loved it myself but I have a screwed up sense of humour  :Rotfl: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xghxs8tOvZY

Robron Crack  :Smile:

----------

Captainswan (28-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

> Don't watch this if you're sensitive about the Bex/Rob kiss scenes or hate swearing.  I loved it myself but I have a screwed up sense of humour 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xghxs8tOvZY
> 
> Robron Crack


Hahaha pmsl :Rotfl:    Love the titanic music too, so fitting  :Lol:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Don't watch this if you're sensitive about the Bex/Rob kiss scenes or hate swearing.  I loved it myself but I have a screwed up sense of humour 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xghxs8tOvZY
> 
> Robron Crack



Its very funny,well put together .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

Morning everyone - actually looking forward to this week now and waiting for the comments about the boys. 😀

----------


## dees1

> Morning everyone - actually looking forward to this week now and waiting for the comments about the boys. 😀


Morning.  Yeah it should be quite a busy week  :Smile:

----------


## dees1

> Morning everyone - actually looking forward to this week now and waiting for the comments about the boys. 😀


Morning.  Yeah it should be quite a busy week  :Smile:

----------


## Captainswan

> Don't watch this if you're sensitive about the Bex/Rob kiss scenes or hate swearing.  I loved it myself but I have a screwed up sense of humour 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xghxs8tOvZY
> 
> Robron Crack


OMG.
I loved it. Especially the last bit - Titanic.

It is so funny, great video.


Good Morning!!

----------


## dees1

> OMG.
> I loved it. Especially the last bit - Titanic.
> 
> It is so funny, great video.
> 
> 
> Good Morning!!


Morning, Kirsten.    I love videos like that.   It's the best attitude to have to soaps these days.    I do think they've wasted an opportunity with Bex because she is so pretty and I think she would've made a great hippy, cookie type of character.

----------


## dees1

> OMG.
> I loved it. Especially the last bit - Titanic.
> 
> It is so funny, great video.
> 
> 
> Good Morning!!


Morning, Kirsten.    I love videos like that.   It's the best attitude to have to soaps these days.    I do think they've wasted an opportunity with Bex because she is so pretty and I think she would've made a great hippy, cookie type of character.

----------


## 77unicorns

Morning :Cheer: 
http://https://mobile.twitter.com/ea...99615285817344

Some spoiler pics/teaser on this  :Smile: 

Also here if this isn't available http://http://robronsnugglebean.tumb...g-im-screaming

----------


## 77unicorns

Cant wait for stealth mode Aaron :Big Grin:  :Ninja: 

15/12 7pm
"Revengeful Aaron breaks into the living room at  HF, freezing when he hears a noise. He's relieved to see its just Dog but he soon hears Rebecca and rushes to the door taking the money from the safe with him. Rebecca notices the safe is open and empty but who will she suspect?

8pm
Livs delighted when Aaron tells her they're buying Mill and Aaron seems happy everything is coming together, until a drunken Moira comments on Robert and Rebeccas closeness "

credit 'Man of Mystery'  :Smile:

----------


## dees1

> Cant wait for stealth mode Aaron
> 
> 15/12 7pm
> "Revengeful Aaron breaks into the living room at  HF, freezing when he hears a noise. He's relieved to see its just Dog but he soon hears Rebecca and rushes to the door taking the money from the safe with him. Rebecca notices the safe is open and empty but who will she suspect?
> 
> 8pm
> Livs delighted when Aaron tells her they're buying Mill and Aaron seems happy everything is coming together, until a drunken Moira comments on Robert and Rebeccas closeness "
> 
> credit 'Man of Mystery'


I can't wait for this  :Smile:

----------


## dees1

> Cant wait for stealth mode Aaron
> 
> 15/12 7pm
> "Revengeful Aaron breaks into the living room at  HF, freezing when he hears a noise. He's relieved to see its just Dog but he soon hears Rebecca and rushes to the door taking the money from the safe with him. Rebecca notices the safe is open and empty but who will she suspect?
> 
> 8pm
> Livs delighted when Aaron tells her they're buying Mill and Aaron seems happy everything is coming together, until a drunken Moira comments on Robert and Rebeccas closeness "
> 
> credit 'Man of Mystery'


I can't wait for this  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> I can't wait for this


Please use the spoiler thread if you are discussing upcoming storylines  :Smile: 

You can put text in spoiler tags by typing [spoiler] text [ /spoiler] (without the space in front of /)    :Smile:

----------

77unicorns (28-11-2016)

----------


## Sug-din

Spoiler:    
So do you think Aaron just steals the money because he's got other evidence and wants to make it look like a genuine break in? I'm a bit confused - but then again it doesn't take much!😀
  

Not sure if I've entered this right!

----------

Perdita (28-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Spoiler:    
> So do you think Aaron just steals the money because he's got other evidence and wants to make it look like a genuine break in? I'm a bit confused - but then again it doesn't take much!😀
>   
> 
> Not sure if I've entered this right!


Perfect  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> Spoiler:    
> So do you think Aaron just steals the money because he's got other evidence and wants to make it look like a genuine break in? I'm a bit confused - but then again it doesn't take much!
>   
> 
> Not sure if I've entered this right!


Perfect  :Smile:   Love your nic  :Big Grin:

----------

dees1 (28-11-2016), Sug-din (28-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

> Spoiler:    
> So do you think Aaron just steals the money because he's got other evidence and wants to make it look like a genuine break in? I'm a bit confused - but then again it doesn't take much!😀
>   
> 
> Not sure if I've entered this right!


Im not sure :Ponder:  lol

  Spoiler:    Maybe him and Robert have a plan, and bex will end up in the frame for taking the money. or maybe its just all out revenge lol  :Big Grin:   

either way, i cant wait :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sug-din

> Im not sure lol
> 
>   Spoiler:    Maybe him and Robert have a plan, and bex will end up in the frame for taking the money. or maybe its just all out revenge lol   
> 
> either way, i cant wait


Me too! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Me too!


And me, so much happening it will be brilliant to see this all play out over the next 2-3 weeks  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

> I can't wait for this


hiya me too well i persume when Aaron tells Liv they buying mill cottage its Aaron+Robert who are buying it yeah they just left Robs name off it

----------


## pond21

> Cant wait for stealth mode Aaron
> 
> 15/12 7pm
> "Revengeful Aaron breaks into the living room at  HF, freezing when he hears a noise. He's relieved to see its just Dog but he soon hears Rebecca and rushes to the door taking the money from the safe with him. Rebecca notices the safe is open and empty but who will she suspect?
> 
> 8pm
> Livs delighted when Aaron tells her they're buying Mill and Aaron seems happy everything is coming together, until a drunken Moira comments on Robert and Rebeccas closeness "
> 
> credit 'Man of Mystery'


i cant wait either i would asume that its Robron are buying Mill cottage yeah it just says Aaron yeah they just left Roberts name of it yeah

----------


## dees1

Hi Perdita 

Just wondering if it is worth moving our convos over to the spoiler thread so we can discuss them  :Smile: 

Thanks
Julie  :Smile:

----------

77unicorns (28-11-2016), Perdita (28-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Hi Perdita 
> 
> Just wondering if it is worth moving our convos over to the spoiler thread so we can discuss them 
> 
> Thanks
> Julie


Hi Julie,
I am not a moderator so I canÂ´t help you with this.  I shall ask Siobhan, the moderator, I think you need a certain amount of posts before you can send a message.  :Smile:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi Perdita 
> 
> Just wondering if it is worth moving our convos over to the spoiler thread so we can discuss them 
> 
> Thanks
> Julie


Good point Julie, after DS this thread is a little confusing and most of what we discuss could generally be termed spoilers couldn't they ??

----------

Perdita (28-11-2016)

----------


## Raingle

Due to number of spoilers being mentioned, do you all fancy moving to this thread on the spoiler section.

Link - http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...466#post859466

----------

77unicorns (28-11-2016), Paul_Robs (28-11-2016)

----------


## Raingle

Due to number of spoilers being mentioned, do you all fancy moving to this thread on the spoiler section.

Link - http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...466#post859466

----------

dees1 (28-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

Above all else, i am soooo looking forward to this  :Ninja:  :Cheer:

----------

Paul_Robs (28-11-2016)

----------


## Siobhan

A spoiler thread has been open. so no more spoilers here

----------

Perdita (28-11-2016)

----------


## pond21

so over the next weeks we have lots of Robron+Liv and Robron buying Mill cottage and iets hope we get a lovely Robron xmas IM and Emmedale got give us a little romantic Robron yeah because we had this rubbish Rebbcca they gave us so far but i have faith in IM and Emmerdale will provide with us with some lovely surprises

----------


## pond21

hello everybody where`s everyone tonight?

----------


## Perdita

> hello everybody where`s everyone tonight?


Probably on the spoiler thread  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## abrightyz

hi everyone!! just popped in to say "hi"... so many positive posts on here to catch up on i suppose...  :Smile:  i can't find emojis eeeekk

----------


## pond21

hiya buddy well hello looks like we got some great Robron coming up yeah and tonigt looks good and even maxine liked a tweet from someone who asked her if we get a robron kiss matty

----------

